# Frugal living - money saving tips



## Saddlebag

Last winter proved very hard on the wallet due to it's length and severity. My usual winter plowing bill jumped from $200 to $600. We also had to deal with the usual increases in home heating, gasoline, etc. Many of us have had a cool wet summer which means a reduction in available hay which results in sometimes large increases. I've been in contact with SouthernTrails and the mods will make this a sticky whereby people can post ideas on how to shave our costs as the meteorologists are telling us we are in for another winter like last. 
I will start it off. If good clean oat straw is available, one flake per horse per day provides needed roughage and will stretch the hay. No more than one flake per day should be fed. As soon as oats are being harvested, that is the time to pick up the straw. It is often cheaper if you can pick up off the field.


----------



## BugZapper89

We partner with a neighbor and each of us puts up a piece of livestock , which we then trade off. This year I did 2 steer and the neighbor a couple of pigs. We will trade off the meats. I have Amish, that I am friendly with and I give them my horses that are clean meat, but need to be disposed off, they sell the meat to the dog show people and they give me fresh chicken (human grade) for us. This has worked great. My average meat price is about 2.00 per lb. You cant get close to that in the stores for good pork or beef and the horse's normally cost to have disposed of, so my chicken is free. 
We also put up a garden and will trade off veggies.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Slowfeeder hay nets, save me about 30% hay.
I make my own nets out of baling twine, so I can vary the hole size and the amount it carries.
We compost our manure and use it in our veggie garden, the flower beds. Some of it we trade for eggs. 
Since I'm soaking hay for my IR horse, the soaking water is watering my peach trees and rose bushes and garden


----------



## Red Gate Farm

I raise meat rabbits and trade some for farm fresh eggs. Works for both of us!
Rabbit manure goes on the garden. My flowers were wonderful this year.
Furs are processed and used for trim on clothing, hats, etc.


----------



## JCnGrace

Planning ahead is a money saver.

Buy all your hay during the haying season instead of trying to buy it in the middle of winter.

Buy your own propane tank as this will allow you to shop for prices and it's less per gallon if you own your own. Then reserve what you need for winter and lock in the price. With ours paying within 10 days also gives you a 10% discount.

Sticking with heating costs, dress for winter and turn down the thermostat! I can't tell you how many people I know that keep their homes warm enough so they can still wear shorts and T-shirts and then come to my house in those same clothes and complain about being cold. My nephew and I have ongoing arguments about this. LOL

In lieu of raising your own food, stock up when it's on sale. Buy the family packs of meat. With hamburger I buy a bunch when it's on sale and make up hamburger patties, meat loaf and/or meat balls, brown some of it and then package well and throw it in the freezer. With other meats I'll divide, rewrap and then freeze. 

I can't trust hubby with a checkbook so a credit card is a necessary evil, however, it gets paid off every month. About a year ago we switched to a grocery store cc which not only gives you gas discounts but also sends you store checks every quarter for accumulated points. I find that much more useful than one that gives you points on things you either don't use (travel points are useless to us, horses at home = very few & far between vacations) or don't use much of.

Back when I pretty much didn't have a dollar to spare I still always managed an emergency fund by saving my change (I still have that habit. lol). You'd be surprised at how it can add up. I always broke a dollar and at the end of the day I'd throw it in my change basket. It paid for many an unexpected vehicle repair or vet visit.


----------



## Saddlebag

This year, when the temps are consistently below freezing I plan on emptying the freezer and putting the contents in the unheated porch. This will save some on electricity. We also get a reduced rate after 7 pm so any baking and running the dryer will be done then. My grandmother's oven was always full when it was on. To take advantage of sale items, especially fresh, I'm dehydrating what I'm not able to eat fresh. This takes up little storage space and lasts for months.


----------



## Kotori

Speaking of dehydrating, Best-Ever Solar Food Dehydrator Plans - DIY - MOTHER EARTH NEWS 

Line drying instead of using the dryer. Not always practical, but looking into a DIY solar oven is fun. For those that often loose power, having a vagabond stove and buddy burner on hand to heat food is a good idea.


----------



## karliejaye

We only heat the house to about 60 degrees and use sweaters and blankets. Spare bedroom gets shut up and the vents closed. After using the oven we leave the door open so as the oven cools it warms the kitchen.
To avoid a tank heater I built a passive solar tank box. 
We wash laundry in full loads only and with cold water instead of hot. Quick showers to save hot water (surprisingly easy for me, hard for DH).


----------



## Saddlebag

The house shower head was changed to one with a shut-off valve to reduce hot water consumption.


----------



## boots

I run the thermostat at 65*F. 
I grocery shop once a month with the exception of milk and some vegetables. 
Get game meat from ranchers in exchange for watching their places when their gone.
I've gone back to decent rags instead of paper towels and cloth napkins that I made instead of paper towels or paper napkins.


----------



## squirrelfood

No smartphone and no cable/sat. Only run the AC during the day, fans and open windows at night.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

BugZapper89 said:


> We partner with a neighbor and each of us puts up a piece of livestock , which we then trade off. This year I did 2 steer and the neighbor a couple of pigs. We will trade off the meats. I have Amish, that I am friendly with and I give them my horses that are clean meat, but need to be disposed off, they sell the meat to the dog show people and they give me fresh chicken (human grade) for us. This has worked great. My average meat price is about 2.00 per lb. You cant get close to that in the stores for good pork or beef and the horse's normally cost to have disposed of, so my chicken is free.
> We also put up a garden and will trade off veggies.



I wonder how the Amish "dispose of" your "clean Meat" horses, since they have no firearms.


----------



## boots

Taffy Clayton said:


> I wonder how the Amish "dispose of" your "clean Meat" horses, since they have no firearms.


Where is that? The Amish I've known in IN, IA, and SD have guns.


----------



## Chevaux

I invested in a good pair of barber shears so I could cut my husband's hair. I've got good enough now that I can cut my own hair further adding to the savings.

We have very plain, but serviceable, cell phones that are purchased at a fraction of the cost of the new do-everything cells. We also buy our minutes for the cell phones rather than using a plan. My husband's monthly cell cost is about $5; mine is $10.


----------



## Saddlebag

Almost time to start putting plastic on the windows to reduce heat loss thro the glass.


----------



## Yogiwick

Taffy Clayton said:


> I wonder how the Amish "dispose of" your "clean Meat" horses, since they have no firearms.


I was also wondering how many horses you have to "dispose of" sounds like a pretty regular thing.. And you know they're clean meat.. Are you raising them for the meat?


----------



## BugZapper89

Taffy Clayton said:


> I wonder how the Amish "dispose of" your "clean Meat" horses, since they have no firearms.


Who told you that? How do you think they hunt with a club? They shoot just the same as we do with a rifle it shotgun. The meat is then ground and blended with normally venison or lower grade beef. It is a very popular food for the show dogs and working dogs.


----------



## BugZapper89

boots said:


> Where is that? The Amish I've known in IN, IA, and SD have guns.


Same with the ones in Ohio pa and Kentucky. I think that person has been very misinformed. Heck they have a better selection of rifles then I do. The bear hunt is a big thing for them


----------



## Saddlebag

Hey folks, this is about helping each other with reducing our costs if we're in for another long harsh winter. Income doesn't change but my average electricity bill will jump by $28 mo. plus all the other increases. No one wants to give up their horses so we need good money saving tips that work, not arguments.


----------



## BugZapper89

Yogiwick said:


> I was also wondering how many horses you have to "dispose of" sounds like a pretty regular thing.. And you know they're clean meat.. Are you raising them for the meat?



It's Broodmare clean out time. Anything that hasn't carried a foal the last two years are done

Anyway, they get traded for fresh chicken , which feeds us


----------



## Saddlebag

For those on a septic system. Most folks have a dishwasher and the highly alkaline soaps upset the balance in the septic tank resulting in having to have it pumped out every few years. My dishes are still washed by hand, and my system has never had to be pumped out. This means the hot water tank can be on a lower setting which dominoes into lower electricity costs.


----------



## squirrelfood

What's a dishwasher? I thought that was ME!


----------



## zookeeper1991

Same here. I am the dishwasher in my house!


----------



## Lockwood

Like others, I trade and barter with neighboring farms for nearly all our extra meat and can’t tell you last time I bought any from the store beyond some lunch meats or turkey dogs. Only because I‘m too lazy to make turkey dogs.
I also have two veggie gardens that I eat, can, dry, and freeze everything from as well as a small orchard I planted when I first moved in. It was not a good apple year, but the wet summer has brought a bounty of squashes and pumpkins, so I have been busy putting up those and saving the seeds to make granola with during the winter. Pumpkin butter will soon follow.

Like Boots, I don’t grocery very often and stock up when I do. Not only saves money on groceries, but saves money on gas. Although now I get to borrow a family member’s hybrid/99 miles to the gallon car sometimes. It’s awesome) But, when I go to town I do multiple things and errands.

For times when I have had to stretch hay for the horses and livestock because of no pasture, hay shortage, drought, ....whatever… I will mow and dry the grass and non pasture field clippings. (My place is all natural with no chemicals, plus I know what grows here) When needed, I’ll add the well dried clippings in small amounts.
I did make my own slow feeder round bale net. But it was a few years ago and now it’s coming apart, and I do use smaller slow feed hay bags on the rare occasions I feed flaked hay.

I have well water, so no water bill beyond the pump, but sometimes things freeze. I’m lucky that there is a natural spring that runs year round not far from here, and I have a large tank to put in the back of my truck to get water. It came from the juice plant and I picked it up from auction super cheap. It’s a lifesaver during times of drought or frozen pipes.

I line dry when the weather permits, and I have an older deluxe coleman cook stove that is never tucked too far away. Also have a solar shower and a generator too.
(Can you tell the power goes out here..a lot?? :lol


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Frugal living..... get out of those 2 year Contracts with the money hungry Cell Phone Companies.

Cricket Wireless is 100% ATT Towers and Service, as low as 35.00 a month, no taxes, no contracts for unlimited Talk, Text and Data.

If you prefer 100% Verizon Towers and Service, use Straight Talk, as low as 41.23 includes Taxes, no Contract for Unlimited Data, Talks and Text.

Both have extra discounts for additional Family or Friends on the same Bill, and you can bring you same phone for a 5.00 fee and keep your same phone number for free......

.


----------



## boots

Just had a tip pop up on my FB news feed about using bubble wrap as window insulation. They cut the bubble wrap to the size of the window, sprayed a film of water on the glass panes and set the bubble wrap up to it. 

Granted, that won't keep a stiff wind from blowing around the frame, but this would give a bit more insulation factor to plain glass.


----------



## FlyGap

I'm excited about this thread!

We live so frugally now, but so much is becoming more expensive that I'm more interested in how to MAKE more money! Lol!!

We heat with wood, so no cost there, our electric bill goes down in the winter.

I budget (or WAS) about $300 a month in groceries. I grow/raise/hunt what we don't buy. It's all free range and saved seeds (or seeds on sale) so really it costs nothing but time for most of our food.
And it's healthier!

Thrift shops for clothes, why pay even sale price at the stores when a decent blouse costs $3 at helping hands?

Bargain Outfitters has some awesome deals in their clearance section. I love that site. Already bought Christmas, 20 presents for only around $250. Not too shabby!
(Our family is HUGE, and they all insist on giving gifts 

This year I'm also making beeswax melts for gifts, they smell heavenly!


----------



## Saddlebag

I tried using bubblewrap and water. It sticks for a while then starts letting go. Plus I couldn't see out the window.


----------



## squirrelfood

A little rubber cement works, and rubs off the glass easily (I use foil on the upper half of windows to keep some heat out), Then just do the windows you don't look out as much.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

For the horses, I feed round bales, with a feeder and a net. I am experimenting with openings to keep the pony from eating 24/7 like a giant hog. Hay is bought in one fell swoop every fall. I also have a solar heated water trough that we made last year, that keeps the tank heater from working nearly as much, dropped our heating bill by around $100 a month. I also have a solar fence charger. I'm not a tack hoarder either, everything I buy is something that is absolutely needed, not just because it's pretty. 

Now as for my personal expenses, I live in an apartment and only pay electricity (thankfully with the drafts in my apartment the heat is not electric!) so I turn off lights and keep things unplugged when not in use. I also have candles in all the rooms, so if I'm just going in/out cleaning and such I don't have to turn on a light, usually the light is on only if I am in the room for an extended period of time. 

My cell phone is going on 4 years old, it's an iPhone 4S as I have need of a smartphone in my opinion and experience. I'm not on a contract and I keep the bill as low as possible. 

Food is a big one for me. I'm single and meals for one can get both monotonous and expensive. So, I tend to make big batches of food that I know I like and freeze them into 2-3 serving packages. I make both a great lentil soup and a veggie chili which are super cheap. I turned 1 ham into enough meals to literally feed me for a month with minimal other ingredients. Also, shop that "almost bad" meat section, either freeze immediately or turn into soup/stew and freeze that too. There are hunters in my family as well and I help them clean out their freezers in the fall before hunting season. 

I don't own a TV, so no cable, although I do have Amazon Prime (free shipping saves me a ton for my dog's meds/supplements) so I can stream free movies on my old as dirt laptop if I so choose. However, my primary entertainment is books or the free kindle books I have on it already or that I find in various newsletters. 

The one place I don't even try to skimp is with my old dog's supplements, food, and meds. He gets what is best for him.

ETA - I do have internet as I find it to be a necessity, however I searched for the cheapest provider I could find.


----------



## Corporal

I love the suggestion about the thermostat. Go through your horse work clothes and separate the very grubbiest and holiest for wintertime mucking. I have 7 degrees of clothing from the very nicest (Holiday singing & fancy parties/weddings) to the stuff I wear to muck out after the chickens.
I have winter clothes that I wear in side to do what I'm doing now, and winter clothes that never go outside in the winter, but I use for house cleaning. You stay warm by wearing layers to put on and take off when necessary. Get your SOCKS together. We sweat in our socks with any kind of heat, so you should change your socks many times a day during the winter. The worst thing to happen to you is to get sick, so this will keep you warm and healthy, as well as a very cool and healthier house.
Instead of putting sweaty, but not really dirty socks or layers in the dryer, find a place to hang them to dry. During the whole year, I hang my outdoor chore socks on the water pipes by the back door in the basement to dry until I need them again. Even with this year's humidity my dehumidifier dries them overnight. I also hang my damp sneakers on the hand holds that the previous owner put on the wall down the 5 1/2 basement steps. Actually I wear sneakers to feed my animals with through almost the whole year. I get them used and cheap and I totally wear them out. Right now I am rotating between 3 pairs. I don't throw them away until they either split or the sole cracks.
Use or buy the cheapest sweatpants for winter feeding. You can put a pair of long underwear pants AND another pair of pants underneath them, if necessary.
When you layer, go north, then south, etc. That is, your tuck your bottom shirt layer into your pants, the pants go over the next shirt layers goes over, then the pants go under. Layering correctly doesn't allow for any gaps that allow drafts.
If you have Cartharts, save the jacket and overalls for feeding in the the coldest weather.
Start checking your windows NOW. It isn't too early to fill cracks and put some caulking around them. I have three windows that need to be fixed before the end of next month. Spend the money to check our your furnace right now. A repair in the middle of the winter is pricey and if you have to wait too long and it's very cold, you will also be paying for pipes that have burst.
Assemble and wash and dry your warmest blankets. Strip down and change completely for bed. Use the lightest and warmest blankets. Down comforters are the very warmest, then wool, then cotton. Hats also keep your warmer than none.
If you are a coffee drinker, consider using your coffeemaker for a runthrough, instead of making more. You may think I'm daft, but I'm beYOND frugel and downright cheap! Stick deodorants will last for months and months if you don't throw them away until you've used every little bit. I keep the almost-gones in my dresser drawer and use a q-tip to push the pieces out. I use that on Saturday when I just having shopping to do. I also cut open toothpaste tubes and use every last bit.
I buy practically everything for myself and for my business on clearance or on super sale. In the USA, grocery stores and others realize that the first full week of month is when most people are paid, so they are flush with money. They wait until the last two weeks to really put things on sale bc most people don't have the money to buy, then. Also, if you are really frugel for Christmas, you can buy in January when most people don't spend bc they are heavy in Christmas debt.
LEARN TO SEW
Many people leave things unworn just bc they have lost a button, or a hem needs repair. Just go online and you can learn how to properly sew on a button and how to do a tailer stitch. Also, repeair your play socks, instead of throwing them away. Use your grain bags in the barn for garbage bags INSTEAD of plastic bags and save a bundle.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Ooo Something I forgot to add. Christmas! I make "glass candy" for all the kiddos (and adults), it is well loved and enjoyed by all.


----------



## Missy May

I buy winter hay ahead. I only buy high quality horse hay, feed 3 times a day, and weigh each and ever meal. In the long run, it saves a lot, is more consistent and helps keep dietary record. 

I keep both injectable and oral banamine on hand. It isn't cheap, per se, and you many never need it, but the one and only time I did not have it, it cost me over $500 in an emergency vet visit that banamine would have otherwise taken care of as it ordinarily does with colic. 

If you pay to watch TV, don't.  It is useless.

Zone heating reduces one's heating bill and allows them to stay comfy. 

Prioritize discretionary spending, e.g., eating out is at the bottom of my "discretionary spending" list. I really prefer to know what goes in to my food and how it was prepared. 

Recognize and buy quality, if that means buying it second hand, then it is a better use of money than buying new junk. Kids really exemplify how expensive the inability to recognize quality can be. Turn a 9-10 year old loose in a mall, and they will _way _over pay for stuff they not only wont want in 6 months, but that is mostly junk. Turn a 13-14 yo loose, and they will overpay for what is "in", and if any of their purchases is quality, it is purely by accident. In both cases quality wasn't in the equation. Turn an 18 yo that has gone to my marching school loose in a mall, and if the cost of an article they have purchased is not commensurate with the quality, it should be and will be returned.


----------



## Corporal

Agreed about eating at restaurants. NOW, I try to eat out only on days that I have a Notary Signing Agent closing, so that I can use the bill as a tax write off. We have a Monicals Pizza 10 minutes from our house and the franchise owner initiated a Monday night special, large pizza (one the menu) + family salad + drinks for ~$25.00. It feeds 4 people easily. I write this meal off most of the time. If it's just two of us, then I have lunch for the next day.
I know that it sounds like a job to keep track, but it becomes a habit like anything else. I scan the receipts, staple it to my work orders, and have it ready, in the case of an audit.
The four of us ate recently on a Sunday at the Outback bc I had a closing scheduled later that day at my office. $65.00 for an $85.00 (short) closing, BUT, it became a business expense.
USUALLY, I just grab two dollar burgers and a one dollar drink for lunch and just write that off. That doesn't break the bank, and still gives me a good profit.
You don't have to give up eating out, BUT, DH and I have gone months without eating out. He already eats out 2x/week, one is a business group the meets on Tuesdays and the other is "Lawyer's Lunch", on Wednesdays, that is profitable bc of county politics. BUT, I stay at the office or home for those two lunches. THAT becomes a habit, too.
Start listening to Dave Ramsey to learn how to budget your money. He is always giving good advice to people who aren't aware that their money is leaking like a sieve bc of casual, not-budgeted spending, like eating out bc you are too tired to make something at home. If you're too tired to cook, make a sandwich. We ALWAYS have bread and Peanut Butter, which keeps a really long time. Soup is cheap and keeps a long time in a can.
Also, there is a local grocery store that grinds up their unsold steaks at the end of the day and sells them as hamburger at $2.99/lb
Usually it's better than their other hamburger, and we are ALL eating much more hamburger lately than steak!
I have been pinching my pennies so long that they try to hide when they see me coming. 
I even bought a Gardenia tree on clearance with a jar of coins--It cost $16.35 and I had $22.00 in change, and since my mother gave me the filled jar, I bought it for the magic price of FREE.


----------



## RegularJoe

Missy May said:


> If you pay to watch TV, don't.  It is useless.


:thumbsup:


----------



## squirrelfood

I honestly can't remember the last time I ate out, ANYwhere.


----------



## Saddlebag

Everyone has a hose that leaks. Instead of throwing it out, cut it up into two inch lengths. Slip as many as you need, one per post, and you have free insulators, providing the posts are wood. The large staples straddle them nicely and the wire can slide back and forth. Less chance of these letting go of the post than the plastic insulators.


----------



## squirrelfood

Saddlebag said:


> Everyone has a hose that leaks. Instead of throwing it out, cut it up into two inch lengths. Slip as many as you need, one per post, and you have free insulators, providing the posts are wood. The large staples straddle them nicely and the wire can slide back and forth. Less chance of these letting go of the post than the plastic insulators.


I prefer to repair my leaky hose and keep on using it.


----------



## Missy May

Buy cocoa for your future holiday baking needs - _today._


----------



## SueC

We got serious about it and, when the time came to build our own house, built a passive-solar strawbale house with off-grid solar power, rainwater harvesting, compost toilets, a small wood heater with inbuilt oven and a ******* for the solar hot water, and a gas cooker/oven connected up to camping gas. We now pay $22 every 6 weeks for a camping bottle of gas and that's all, as far as external utility bills go. Our nutrients get recycled and our greywater is re-used on the garden for watering when required. It was all done on a mortgage significantly lower than average.

Our house naturally stays between 19 and 24 degrees the vast majority of the time, while external temperatures range from freezing to 42 degrees Celsius. On maybe one day, at the most two, a week in winter, we light our small wood heater for half a day, mostly to backup boost the hot water. (Our neighbours are usually running their heaters around the clock at this point.) In summer, we put on the ceiling fan. We're 85% done now and expect that once we actually install curtains, our thermal performance will improve even further.

We wish that, with all the knowledge out there on building great houses like this, more thought went into building the average house. It would save households so much money, keep people blissfully comfortable in their homes with almost no effort or expenditure, and reduce the overwhelming pressure on natural resources and the environment in general. Unfortunately, uptake on this kind of design is usually only characteristics of owner builds like ours. The professional building companies usually don't offer this kind of thing.


----------



## boots

I am out of town for three days every week for work. The company pays for travel and motel. Meals are mine to manage. 

The motel where I am staying is now getting used to seeing me. This week the manager and morning clerk told me I was welcome to an extra helping from breakfast. What a score! 

I was bringing meals I had frozen at home and just eating a granola bar and/or piece of fruit while on the run for lunch. While I don't plan to increase my daily calories (I'm at a good level now), I can make a little sandwich of some sort for a midday snack and stop bringing fruit and snacks from home.


----------



## Saddlebag

The fellow who used my trailer left two bales of oat straw in it. I threw some in the barn and the horses enjoy picking at it, which means the hay will last a little longer. I make my own probiotics (tibicos). The horses got a 1/2 quart added to their drinking water. They don't get the culture, just the resulting liquid.


----------



## SueC

Someone may have mentioned something along these lines already - I have yet to read everything here - but one of the biggest incidental money savers we've found is taking our own drink bottles everywhere.

Even if you only bought one 600mL carton of iced coffee every day, at $4 a pop that's $120 a month. A lot of small things like that - drinks, snacks etc - add up to phenomenal amounts very quickly with repetition. The bought drinks are unexceptional nutritionally and taste-wise as well. We make our own iced coffee / chocolate and use more actual coffee or cocoa, and less than half the sugar of commercial drinks. 

We use the screw-top 700mL glass jars that Italian tomato puree comes in (shaped a bit like the traditional glass milk bottles but with a slightly wider neck) as our standard drink bottles - easy to spoon the dry ingredients into, and easy to drink from. We don't like plastic drink bottles and after years of trying to find ones made from a guaranteed healthy material that was also easy to clean, this seemed the obvious answer staring us in the face all along - and fits neatly into the car drink bottle holders - and even the bicycle drink bottle holders (although you'll need to stop to drink when using glass). Equally great to carry juice and water. We love cranberry juice, buy it in bulk, then 50:50 dilute with water to make it less sugary and more refreshing for on-the-go.

Snacks: We keep the glove box in the car (and a desk drawer at work) stocked with good-quality nut bars bought in bulk, along with ziplock bags of almonds, cashews, dried fruit etc bought in bulk, and carry mandarins and other easy-to-eat fruit, so that a snack attack will not result in lapses in the budget or the quality of our nutrition.

Work lunches and snacks are brought from home; we cook large quantities of soups and stews loaded with healthy and tasty ingredients, and excess is refrigerated or frozen in take-away containers for imminent or future work days. We make cakes with wholemeal flour, nut meal, and around 25% of the sugar of commercial cake, or apple/blueberry strudels etc, and slices of those go along for tea breaks. It doesn't take four times as long, nor use four times the gas/electricity, to make four times as much volume in the one session, and you only have one cleanup to do, and the spare food is so handy. People at work are always ogling at our lunches because they're so gourmet, but they're also less pricey than bought standard lunch fare. Win-win.

All our food is made from scratch - healthier, tastier, more economical. For anyone just starting out on DIY good nutrition, or wanting new ideas, Jamie Oliver just put out a really good recipe book called _Save With Jamie_ which is all about saving time and money while creating wonderfully healthy and tasty food in your own home. I learnt a new strategy from him through that, of making one large roast (chicken, beef, pork, whatever) a week and super-sizing it for plenty of leftover meats for which he then has really zingy, 10 minute follow-up recipes that take the flavours in entirely different directions. This cuts down on hassle while keeping things interesting.


----------



## Saddlebag

I loaned my stock trailer to a neighboring farmer to haul his calves. What did I get in exchange? A trailer with manure up the walls, the used straw hadn't been cleaned out nor the mats lifted and one flat tire. Get this, he's also a local church pastor. "Do as I preach and not as I do" kinda guy.


----------



## Peanutbutter

I have to much cauiflower, can I freeze them? I don't feel like letting them go bad.


----------



## Corporal

Just go to the grocery store and see what vegetables are sold frozen. YES, cauliflower can be frozen. Okra is the easiest to freeze bc you just rinse, cut and bag and put in the freezer--done. Other vegetables require blanching. When I bought some delicious sweet corn this summer, I decided to freeze it, but I hadn't ever done this before. I blanched it (directions for this everywhere on the I'Net) and then froze. DD accidentally grabbed a bag for dinner and it was delicious!
Once you blanch you know how to, and it's not hard. Vegetables can sit in the freezer for a very long time, even years, and still be edible.
I'm about to harvest the carrots I planted with my tomatoes this year, and I'll be blanching and freezing those, too.


----------



## Saddlebag

I froze cauliflower, it was disgusting when I cooked it. The food companies flash freeze food and we can't do that. Why not ferment it, same way sauerkraut is done? Lots of info on youtube.


----------



## Corporal

I picked my bumper 2013 crop of beets--18 quarts worth. I even did it WRONG, canning them in straight vinegar with sugar, instead of mixing the vinegar with water. Know what? Tastes GREAT!!! We rinse it, then cook the beets in water and they are best picked beets ever!
Picking preserves vegetables and you also ingest some vinegar, which is very healthy for your digestive system. =D
The only thing I did wrong was to put them in quarts instead of pints.


----------



## Missy May

I freeze cheese and butter, and buy "shelf stable" almond milk (shelf stable cows milk is hard to find around here). It all saves on driving to town to get "stuff"!


----------



## squirrelfood

You can freeze milk, too.


----------



## Peanutbutter

For those of you how grocery shop ones a month: 
- Do you plan all meals a head?


----------



## Missy May

Peanutbutter said:


> For those of you how grocery shop ones a month:
> - Do you plan all meals a head?


I imagine the really organized do, but we don't. We pretty much know what meals we "like", and the required ingredients and just stock accordingly. Obviously, a lot of the same ingredients go in different meals. I am a vegetarian _of sorts_ (e.g., I eat turkey), DH is not. This "method" works best if everyone eats the same things - which is just a minor detail. :wink:


----------



## Peanutbutter

I tried yeasterday but missed out on a few things. I think this takes some practicing. I have bought some boxes to freeze meals ahead to. I need to start saving some money, to bad I love food so much..


----------



## squirrelfood

Practice, and a good organized shopping list. start my list about a week before my shopping tip. Gives me time to adjust it.


----------



## JCnGrace

I don't plan my meals ahead or make a list unless I'm planning on trying a new recipe that contains something I normally don't buy. I tend to keep a good stock of basics on hand so even if I forget something I can make do with something else.


----------



## Corporal

It's not possible to shop once/month for ME, but I make lists and plan my shopping to take me past several places on one trip. My business has me driving, so I can justify the gas.
I use cash to buy groceries. It's harder to part with cash, and you are very aware of budgeting when you avoid paying with plastic. =D


----------



## SueC

Shopping once a month is great if you have a productive vegetable garden, and possibly a cow (unless you like UHT), but if you don't, then how will you get really fresh vegetables? So in that case, maybe you could shop for items with a long shelf life once a month (preferably at a catering supply place, where you can buy in bulk), but pop into your local farmers market for fresh supplies weekly.

Planning all meals ahead in my opinion is tedious, boring and inflexible - kind of like voluntary boarding school meal-wise. You tend to feel like foods that you actually need at a particular time (not counting addictions! ;-)) and so it also cuts out that mechanism. It's better to have your pantry and freezer well stocked with essentials that allow a whole variety of meals to be made. One of the best explanations for new foodies of how to make that work that I've read lately is in Jamie Oliver's _Save With Jamie_ cooking for less / healthy recipes book.


----------



## Saddlebag

To save on a lot of gas I shop once weekly, banking, etc. and too many times the grocery list was on the desk, at home. Duh! I'd inevitably forget a few things. Finally wised up and now the list is in my cell phone which is conjoined to me. Never have to look for pen and paper. My bro had an Apple iphone and ipad. He puts the grocery list on the ipad and if he happens to go into the grocery store, he'll phone his ipad which puts it on his iphone.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I went to Kroger the other day, and had read to look for manager special meat. I went to the meat section, and behold, hit the jackpot! We bought around 3 weeks worth of meat, along with mamy other grocery items and spent 200$ Considering what we were spending eating out everyday, we just cut our food bill by half at least. Me and the hubby went hunting yesterday afternoon and on the way home he asked if I wanted tostop and get dinner. iI told him nope, we got plenty of food at home. I was proud of myself. We also ran out of freezer room, so I took out all of last years game meat and am on the process of making it all into jerky, hopefully we can fill it back up with fresh game luck willing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I started dehydrating veggies to add to soups, which I make often, nice and thick. This is the only way I could buy fresh veggies with a short shelf life and that don't freeze well. A huge money saver is making the annual gift list on New Year's day. As I shop I keep an eye out for bargains as retailers set out the new inventory and drastically mark down the old. Because I'm not under pressure I've gotten some excellent buys, always staying within my budget for a particular person and I am frugal. A gift should be a token of appreciation to say Thank you for being in my life.


----------



## SueC

Shall we talk weddings? The average Australian wedding is now $30,000 upwards - ridiculous. We decided to go completely unconventional, and had a lovely wedding as well. The total cost of our wedding was around $500 including rings, paperwork and reception, and was not the least diminished by the lack of expense.

I declined an engagement ring in advance - we went mountain climbing in Tasmania for a fortnight with the money instead; fabulous experience!  

For our wedding we wore clothes we already had, but still both of us looked wonderful - the smiles made us both luminous. We had the reception at our place and asked guests to bring a plate of something home-made instead of gifts, and so we all ate like kings and it was really low-stress, and great fun! We did our own photography, just using a tripod and time delay, and love the photos. And people said, "The food was so much better than at any other wedding! And we didn't have to buy vases or stuff you weren't going to use anyway! This is such a great idea!"









































We had a fabulous time and you can see this is in no way related to spending big. The $30,000 bought us an off-grid solar-electric system that has completely made us independent of electricity companies (for instance).


----------



## Saddlebag

People often think we do without by being frugal. We just have our priorities in the right place. A pot-luck dinner is brilliant.


----------



## SueC

Yeah, our grocery budget is significantly lower than average but because we don't buy processed food and we cook everything from scratch, we actually eat restaurant quality or better meals. It's ridiculous how well we eat...










Something nice to do with pears: Simmer them in red wine, then use them to top a chocolate tart – very good combination of flavours. I really don't like the taste or nutritional aspects of traditional shortcrust pastry, and make mine with almond meal, oatmeal, wholemeal flour, and enough butter and water to make it all stick together. For this tart, cocoa was also added. After blind baking the case, a thick chocolate custard (made with chocolate, cream, eggs, sugar, vanilla etc) was poured into it before returning everything to the oven to set. Once cool, it was topped with cooled sliced pears and – hmmm!

I like it with a nice dollop of unsweetened thickened cream, DH likes it with ice cream. He says it goes marvellously with coffee. I might get a fluted pastry tin to make the next one prettier! :smile: 

Having even a small vegetable garden helps. Here was a nice roast dinner with home-grown potatoes, cherry tomatoes, peas and pumpkin, and with wild rabbit we obtained ourselves (pest species in Australia):











Growing pumpkins is definitely frugal, and nutritious, and can be fun: These are Turks Turbans - a spectacular heirloom variety that's also very good eating, and keeps over half a year:


----------



## Corporal

The whole idea of frugel is money management. For those in the USA, start listening to Dave Ramsey. He borrowed his money in his 20's, was a multi millionaire and then lost it all and had to live in poverty for awhile. He is now, again, in his 50's, a multi millionaire BUT he teaches that dirty word...
*BUDGETING.* TOO SPOOKY!!!! TOO SCARY!!!
He suggests that you buy your groceries with cash, and you buy as much of everything ELSE with cash, too, including big ticket items.
He has a novel concept, called a "debt snowball," and I realize now that I was taught how to deal with debt incorrectly. You write down all of your debts and attack the smallest one first, then deal with all of the rest in the order or smallest to largest. He helps people on the radio and in seminars to handle their debt crises by putting things in the lives in priority, food and shelter first, and sometimes, if you owe way too much, you have to pay less to your debtors, AND your can negotiate your payments.
Lendors are also negotiating debt. As a Notary Signing Agent, I handle Loan Modifications, which occur when somebody can no longer make their full payments, but can continue to pay something every month towards their debts.
Great Britain, during the time that Charles Dickens wrote such stories as "Bleak House," suffered from the population heavily borrowing money and heavy in debt. It is a lesson for us all, to be in control of what we spend and be willing to delay gratification.


----------



## Saddlebag

One should go after the debt with the highest interest rate. 19% compounds to more like 28%. My parents taught me how to manage money by giving me a "clothing allowance" which had to cover everything, when I turned 16. Learning to separate the gotta haves from genuine need was the best gift ever.


----------



## Missy May

I agree that expensive weddings are _ridiculous_. I think it is interesting that in the US more couples are paying for their own wedding, as opposed to the parent's of the bride. Some such weddings are really creative, quite lovely and the cost, I assume, "reasonable". I have been to weddings that could not have possibly cost a dime under 30K. I though, "why"? I just don't get it.


----------



## Corporal

My DD's 2011 wedding was $2,000, total. We paid for the church for ceremony and reception, we bought sandwiches, etc., served coffee, tea (hot water and bags,) and had a cake, which SHE purchased. There were almost 100 guests, and our friends did the catering work.
I bought her fancy napkins and the bridal party ate on china with my sterling silverware, while the rest of us used plastic plates and plastic silverware.
It was a fine affair and worth the price, but it didn't break the bank. DD also sewed her own dress, white with lace sleeves, over the knee, 1950's style. Interesting that Kate wore a dress with lace sleeves later the same year. WISH that THAT dress had influenced the stupid sleeveless trend which ONLY looks good on hyper skinny models, but not so much on the rest of us. =/


----------



## karliejaye

My wedding itself only cost $150. We rented a small 3 bedroom lodge in the mountains, had DH's friend who is ordained come, and 2 of my friends as witnesses. We took a tram halfway up a mountain and hiked the rest of the way to a nice vista. Came back down and had lunch before my friends had to get back for their college graduation the next day. DH and I stayed one extra night and did some more hiking.

The reception was a bit more, I think around $2,000 or less total. About 150 guests. We rented a site at a disc golf course and had a barbeque caterer come. No one complained about the paper plates and compostable utensils. We had board games on every table, disc golf frisbees for people to borrow, and a badminton net set up. A friend is a brewer so he supplied a few kegs. DH wore clothes he already had, plus a new bow tie, I wore a dress I found second hand and had altered. If I could do it over again it would be even less expensive by making it a potluck. I thought I would get a few people poo-poo'ing the reception, but actually I had tons of compliments on it and people thanking me for not making it a black tie affair. People actually relaxed and had fun, and THAT is the point of a wedding, right!?


----------



## Saddlebag

I've never figured out the Princess mentality where everything has to be perfect. The funny thing is, no one is impressed and many find it ridiculous. $30K is a nice down payment on a modest starter home but what princess wants a modest starter home? She'll expect the best not thinking that they will becomes slaves to the mortgage and never pay it off or have a healthy bank account.


----------



## boots

Weddings? With three daughters I'm on the hook for all of them, according to tradition. 

Only the oldest is married. I gave her $1000 to cover expenses. That took care of the hall in the area, dress, we did a carry-in desert table, a local DJ (who was also one of the high school teachers), decorations, etc. I gave the other two daughters a $1000 CD that they can save for their turn, if needed.

Hers started a trend of young couples using the old Grange hall. I clean houses and businesses as a side job, and often my gift is to clean the hall the next day. The couple, family, and friends really appreciate it. I get asked to give that gift anymore.

Some area ranchers have teams and wagons, so they do the nice ride in to the building with that. That is part of their gift. Lovely. Think what that costs to hire in many areas.

The increased income from hosting more weddings enabled the historical society to repaint the neat, old building.


----------



## SueC

Photos, please, guys!  That all sounds so nice!


----------



## Saddlebag

Back to being frugal. If you have to sit one something cold, football game or cold vehicle this is a good bum warmer and dirt cheap. Styrofoam pellets. Put about a gallon in an old pillow case and fold the end over so it meets the bottom seam. Staple or stitch in place to secure. Lay the case flat and smooth out the pellets. When you sit on this it will reflect your body heat and your bottom will feel nice and warm.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Instead of purchasing organizers, I recycle the dur-durs. That's the cardboard center from a toilet paper roll and I call it a dur-dur because when my children were young they used them as a toy trumpet and ran around the house going _dur dur dur dur dur!_ But I digress :wink:

Covered with left over wallpaper or wrapping paper, or painted or just left alone, these are great organizers.

Rolled up underwear fits into them and keeps the underwear neatly placed in the drawer. I even marked "Monday" "Tuesday" etc on them so my girls would know which to take for that day (and I could easily ensure they were putting on clean underwear that day!).

You can organize your extension cords by folding and placing them into the dur-dur.

The electrical cord of the toaster, blender, mixer, etc. folds neatly into them.

Anything soft and squishy can be stuffed into them, then wrapped up and given as gifts. Christmas socks and scarves were often wrapped this way, disguising the gift.

You can cut them at different angles and heights, paint them and glue them together to make pencil/pen holders for your desk.

They are indespensible for arts and crafts! Painted like little soldiers, you can play skittle ball. They make great puppets for a puppet show, two glued together makes "binoculars". Great little toys that cost nothing, engage your children with crafts, and serve as enjoyment for awhile.


----------



## Missy May

Okay, all this frugal living is making me go stir crazy!! The shopper in me is just so pent up, I might explode and go by a Gucci wallet!!!

Ever feel like that? :wink:


----------



## Missy May

Okay, well I guess no one else gets that feeling.:lol:

So, back to frugality. :-( If you get tired of the color of a bedspread, instead of folding it up and putting it away or whatnot, consider putting it in a duvet cover that is the color you fancy. By doing this, you could save hundreds and put it toward a Gucci wallet.


----------



## Horseychick87

My mom taught me how to budget and spend wisely at the wise old age of 5 years old. 
She'd hand me some spare change on the way to the store and say something along the lines of. " Okay, that's your money, now do you want to put it in your 'piggy account' (my piggy bank, LOL) or would you like to spend it today?" 9 times out of 10 I'd put it away to save up for something later. On that 1 rare occasion I'd spend it, I'd get buyers remorse as soon as I got the receipt...at 5 years old, LOL.

She showed me how to write checks and balance a check book, that cash in your hand was better than plastic in your purse to prevent over spending. 

I was also taught how to make a budget and how to stick to it.

I can also remember the days when she'd pull out the Monopoly money and teach me about paying bills.

Now I have a cow if I need to buy something, especially clothes. My pet comes first so I always debate is it worth it to buy this now? What if Bo needs this or that? I've been so lucky, he's never had a health issue.

To save I'll do as others have listed and cut open the toothpaste tubes, I'll break open my special prescription strength deodorant (I really do need it, but at $9 a pop it kills me to buy it.) 

If I happen to go to Target (not often, but once in a while) and I see an item of clothing I like I'll stalk it until it goes on final clearance and then wait a little more until it's gone and go to Goodwill to get it for even less brand new. Yup Target sends a good bit of their un-purchased clothes to GW.

My mom is still queen of the grocery shopping, I go with her and we'll get a months worth of food, meat, veggies, fruit et cetera for 3 people at maybe $90. We also grow veggies almost year round being in FL.

I'm looking into Dexter cattle, mini cattle that you can finish on grass or hay, weigh a fraction of a full size cow/ steer and give more meat per pound than a full sized steer. They tend to finish at 55% or higher meat yield, so a 800 pound Dexter steer will give you 440 lbs of meat.

I require makeup for certain weekly things and I go to the Dollar Tree and get eye shadow that works great for $1 ($1.07 after tax)

I used to go to Sears for clothes. My Mema used to work there and gets a retiree discount of 20% on clothes and shoes. I'd wait and go during our back to school no tax holidays. I'd walk out with $700 or more worth of clothes for at most $50, and that was with them on steep sale already. I actually got a shirt once for $0.64 there. I'd combine that with a coupon they'd send out for another 15% or more off. The manager got wise to this and now they don't do the coupons at the same time as tax-free.


----------



## Missy May

Idk, I have had my own credit card since shortly after I graduated from college. I like them, they are great for record keeping and if stolen, you won't lose your money, unlike cash....and you earn points. 

I have never had a problem keeping track of what I spent vs. what I budgeted to spend - in my head. I almost never haven't paid a credit card in full....but I have had emergencies and was mighty glad I had a credit card. I do not like to borrow money from anyone, including parents or siblings. I once did everything in my power to save a dear friend (a filly), and what I then made and had in savings wasn't going to cover the expenses - not even close. Yeah, I am glad I had plastic, and yes I had to make payments. I did w/o a _lot_ of things to pay all the bills and credit cards off. I knew that I would have to "sacrifice" _before _I incurred the debt, and didn't' forget after I incurred it, either.

I do not believe credit cards are bad, at all. I do believe some people have no self control when it comes to spending, either that or don't have an effective expense tracking method. Those people shouldn't have a credit card.


----------



## Horseychick87

Yeah I agree Missy May. Credit cards are good for back up, and they do help build up your credit score when used properly.

I know how to use one, but prefer to do cash transactions so I'm not as 'tempted' to overspend should I not have enough cash on hand.

I have a couple of friends who should never have credit cards, they have no idea how to budget or spend wisely, and they were never taught better. One of them 'got loose' in the mall with her mothers credit card ( She was 21 at the time.) and wound up spending over $1,000 on clothes. Her mother yelled at her then paid the bill for her...no lesson learned. 
Later that year this girls twin sister did the same thing, again, the bill was paid by mommy and no lesson learned.

Now back to topic,
I saw the other day how to dehydrate toothpaste for camping. I do wonder if I could cut open the tubes and dehydrate it and keep it in a glass jar, this could prevent waste if I could get all of it out of the tube. I like to live as green as possible, but there are some things I can't do without or can't change due to allergies and whatnot.

I can't use 'homemade' toothpaste with baking soda, I have to have something with fluoride and a few other ingredients. But I am trying to find a good mouth wash recipe that doesn't taste totally disgusting and is economical to make.


----------



## Missy May

They sell powdered toothpaste. I have used it camping, but I don't really see the gain there. I went to taking "partially used" tubes for camping so that if it gets "squashed" it is less likely to break open. The only reason I ever went to powdered was I took a full travel size tube, and the bottom "seam" split open and that little bit of toothpaste somehow got all over everything, but it made that saddlebag smell nice.


----------



## Saddlebag

Missy May, use baking soda, dirt cheap too.


----------



## Saddlebag

Horseychick, I rinse with lots of water. Too many rinse products are hard on the teeth. Hard liquor makes a good gargle if not swallowed. Kills bad breath germs. The chemicals in mouth washes are cause for concern. Alcoholics never have bad breath.


----------



## Saddlebag

Anyone freeze veg peelings? Since I always scrub veggies well, I started saving the peelings and ends and freeze them in about a 1 quart freezer bag. When it's full it's put in the crock pot with about a quart of water and a little seasoning. This makes an excellent broth for adding to soups, or to have in a mug when feeling chilly. Loaded with nutrition unlike the chemical flavor packets.


----------



## SueC

Unnecessary peeling of potatoes: I learnt about this in Sydney 12 years ago, from a good friend I made living there for a while. I used to always peel my potatoes before making mashed potatoes, because that's what my family always had done. Sharon just sliced her washed potatoes and cooked them that way before mashing. If you use red or blue potatoes you get pretty little ribbons in your mash. Fibre and vitamin content increases and it tastes great. I've never, ever peeled potatoes for mash since. Also saves lots of time.

A Tasmanian friend adds a whole clove of garlic to the potatoes at the start and then mashes everything together for a garlic potato mash (doesn't taste strong at all and very healthy!).


----------



## Saddlebag

The skins on our Russet potatoes are a little tougher. They are better for baking. The others I leave the skins on as the greatest amount of potassium lies just under the skin. The Russet peels are saved for the stock pot. Since I make beet kvass, the beet peels and ends are saved. If I can find smaller yams (sweet potatoes) they are enjoyed baked, and I'll eat the skins but of late they've been too big for that so peels and ends become stock. If you have buttermilk add that to mashed potatoes. No buttermilk taste but sure takes the potatoes up a notch.


----------



## squirrelfood

Saddlebag said:


> Horseychick, I rinse with lots of water. Too many rinse products are hard on the teeth. Hard liquor makes a good gargle if not swallowed. Kills bad breath germs. The chemicals in mouth washes are cause for concern. Alcoholics never have bad breath.


You obviously don't know many alcoholics.


----------



## Saddlebag

I was married to one. He was an alcoholic, not a drunk. His breath was very nice.


----------



## Horseychick87

LOL, the powdered stuff doesn't work well for me, that's why I like the idea of being able to dehydrate the tube toothpaste, I can use the stuff I have but don't have to worry about storing a cut open tube and using it before it dries out too much.


----------



## Saddlebag

How do you dehydrate toothpaste in a tube? Interesting!


----------



## squirrelfood

Saddlebag said:


> I was married to one. He was an alcoholic, not a drunk. His breath was very nice.


that's one......


----------



## Missy May

H2O2 works well for mouthwash, so long as you use store bought (low %), not commercial grade. I just buy mouthwash with it in it b/c those w/o it _really _"burn" my mouth.


----------



## SueC

My dentists discourages people from using mouthwashes, and says if you must use a mouthwash, not to use products containing alcohol. The alcohol doesn't discriminate between "good" and "bad" bacteria but inflicts casualties across the board. The removal of the normal "good" bacteria then tips the balance in favour of colonisation by "bad" bacteria, setting up a cycle of dependency on mouthwashes for nice breath. It's kind of like the collateral damage of broad spectrum antibiotics on the gut flora.

My dentist recommends using the minimum amount of toothpaste to do the job, and spending some time specifically massaging the gums with the (soft) toothbrush, all around, and using the toothbrush to gently clean out the rest of the mouth too, including tongue, cheeks and palate. Then rinse, rinse, rinse, with plain water, swirling it around your mouth with tongue and cheek movements, and letting it jet between your incisors as you spit it out (teeth set on each other instead of open).

If your teeth are sound, then this should clear up bad breath for many people. If you've used alcohol-laden mouthwashes, or drink alcohol more than once a week, you can try eating plain, live culture yoghurt after cleaning your mouth, to help get the microflora back into a better balance.

The natural ecology of the microflora of the skin, mouth and gut actually are one of the basic defenses our bodies have against unfriendly bacteria - and unfortunately modern humans often remove the good flora with broad-spectrum antibacterials (also true for that antibacterial handwashing craze - just wash properly with a plain gentle pH balanced soap and water).

This is also very frugal as it cuts out unnecessary products. ;-)

New Scientist recently ran a few articles on exactly this subject, if you're interested in finding out more. We also did a few lab tests at university that were quite interesting.

PS: The chewing of parsley and mint leaves after brushing also gives a pleasant smell...and you can rinse the leaves out with water!


----------



## Horseychick87

SueC said:


> My dentists discourages people from using mouthwashes, and says if you must use a mouthwash, not to use products containing alcohol. The alcohol doesn't discriminate between "good" and "bad" bacteria but inflicts casualties across the board. The removal of the normal "good" bacteria then tips the balance in favour of colonisation by "bad" bacteria, setting up a cycle of dependency on mouthwashes for nice breath. It's kind of like the collateral damage of broad spectrum antibiotics on the gut flora.
> 
> My dentist recommends using the minimum amount of toothpaste to do the job, and spending some time specifically massaging the gums with the (soft) toothbrush, all around, and using the toothbrush to gently clean out the rest of the mouth too, including tongue, cheeks and palate. Then rinse, rinse, rinse, with plain water, swirling it around your mouth with tongue and cheek movements, and letting it jet between your incisors as you spit it out (teeth set on each other instead of open).
> 
> If your teeth are sound, then this should clear up bad breath for many people. If you've used alcohol-laden mouthwashes, or drink alcohol more than once a week, you can try eating plain, live culture yoghurt after cleaning your mouth, to help get the microflora back into a better balance.
> 
> The natural ecology of the microflora of the skin, mouth and gut actually are one of the basic defenses our bodies have against unfriendly bacteria - and unfortunately modern humans often remove the good flora with broad-spectrum antibacterials (also true for that antibacterial handwashing craze - just wash properly with a plain gentle pH balanced soap and water).
> 
> This is also very frugal as it cuts out unnecessary products. ;-)
> 
> New Scientist recently ran a few articles on exactly this subject, if you're interested in finding out more. We also did a few lab tests at university that were quite interesting.
> 
> PS: The chewing of parsley and mint leaves after brushing also gives a pleasant smell...and you can rinse the leaves out with water!


 
Yup, I never use alcohol based mouthwashes, unless I'm using them to disinfect a water trough, LOL.

I was looking into maybe some kind of water based homemade mouthwash just to 'freshen' my breath up a little more, maybe using some herbs, like mint. I hate spending $5.00 or more on a bottle of mouthwash, but that's honestly only every few months, still $15-$20 a year that could go for a lesson or something.

I've heard about the yogurt trick, thought about doing that, I wonder if honey would be good for it as well? Maybe something new to look into.

I scrape every surface of my mouth, tongue, gums, cheeks, roof, etc.


----------



## Horseychick87

Saddlebag said:


> How do you dehydrate toothpaste in a tube? Interesting!


 Whoops, I meant dehydrate toothpaste from a tube. You can't use the gel kind, but since toothpaste has water in it it can be dehydrated into a lighter form great for hiking/ camping trips, but it would allow me to open a tube and not waste as much, like this:


----------



## Saddlebag

That is a nifty idea, especially with all the weight restrictions when flying.


----------



## Missy May

Okay, here it is....if you want a camera, jewelry, a really big flat screen, video game or other non-essential junk, then...black Friday it the time to go for it on line, or if you are really brave - go for it at an actual brick and mortar store(s).


----------



## Corporal

THIS year, 2014, you're kinda up a creek if you haven't been "window shopping" all year. For instance, I'm a Staples Rewards customer (for my business supplies) and I've seen a Dell Color Laser for $99.00 twice on their "Deal of the Day." I have two people on my Christmas List that want this, and I am watching for this to come up at this sale price, all of the sudden, on Black Friday or Cyber Monday. People who think that this is a great price, _but are hoping that they can get a better deal, _will be sorry out of luck if they want it and don't buy it, bc this is a "dump price." It's about 1/3 to 1/4 of the regular price, and for sale bc printers have gotten faster since this model came out. I even use a laser printer at home that is 10yo, and I never consider any new laser to be a waste of money. But, I've done my homework, and I use them.
So, *don't shop with your emotions.*
*MAKE A LIST!!
INCLUDE YOUR BUDGET!!*
Don't overspend, and try using cash this Christmas. If you are careful and take your time at the register it is unlikely that you will lose it. I have one CC that could BUY a Mercedes, and _*it is much more valuable than the cash I normally carry.*_ DD's and I like to Black Friday shop and drop our first cache at our office, so that the trunk isn't full of valuables ready for a thief.
I know that people share scam stories, but I wanted to share one that you may not have experienced. One time at a local grocery store, some woman was trying to lecture me about watching my purse and valuables. THEN she grabbed my purse, saying that wanted to _show me now to do this._ I pulled my purse away and backed away, feeling like I just dodged a thief bullet! DON'T let anybody touch your purse or wallet this season.
Just some Holiday food for thought, and I hope this helps somebody here. =D


----------



## Missy May

Christmas always stresses me out. I kind of wish it were like the tales you hear about the depression where people got an orange and a ribbon. Done! 

I bought a canon printer on a black Friday deal last year and put it in the closet as a back-up. I don't even remember what it was, exactly, but it was a deal!  I also got my current laptop on a black Friday deal, you have to go at the speed of light to get _those_ kind of deals. It just adds stress!

Actually, I have gone to giving gifts from fellow creature sanctuary organizations to people that I would otherwise ship something to. It helps a creature in need out, the true meaning of Christmas, and they offer some nice gifts, and of course they ship it. If I want a big ticket item for me, myself, and I - and I can wait till "black Friday" - I do!


----------



## SueC

Missy May said:


> Okay, here it is....if you want a camera, jewelry, a really big flat screen, video game or other non-essential junk, then...black Friday it the time to go for it on line, or if you are really brave - go for it at an actual brick and mortar store(s).


And on that topic, do you know how many times we have flown on the 13th because tickets are significantly cheaper? Seriously...


----------



## Missy May

SueC said:


> And on that topic, do you know how many times we have flown on the 13th because tickets are significantly cheaper? Seriously...


Wow! I never even thought of that. Good idea if going somewhere and Friday the 13 coincide!


----------



## SueC

Yeah, that's usually even cheaper. We've tried it. And we're still here! :shock: :rofl: ;-)


----------



## boots

Got a work apartment in a town where I'm spending about half of every week. Cool little western town, so I don't mind. Company paid, so I really don't mind!

Right now it's as bare as a nun's cell. A twin bed, an old kitchen table, no chairs. Since I'm there so much, I want it to be fun and functional. On the cheap.

So far, I've found some heavy boxes that I'm going to cover with bright-colored, left over curtain material for stackables. I have some plastic shelving that I would like to paint with bright (think tropical) colors, but not sure about spray paints for plastics. Anybody ever use them?

I'm taking my time and hoping to find colorful, tacky, fun items for the kitchen and wall decor.

The landlord hired a couple guys to lug up a sofa and love seat that are in sad shape. Too sad to sit on. I'm thinking of buying painter's cloth (like muslin) and stamping some fun multi-colored foilage on that to cover them.

Also need good, inexpensive stain removing ideas for light beige carpet. I have a machine, but the stains remain. I'm fine with using a lot of elbow grease!


----------



## Chevaux

boots said:


> ...I would like to paint with bright (think tropical) colors, but not sure about spray paints for plastics. Anybody ever use them? *I've had good success with that type of paint. My biggest project was to spray paint the poly shed I use for the tack room in my barn. I'd recommend a little practice as I went in all gung ho and sprayed too close/too heavy and left air bubbles and run streaks before I wised up.*
> 
> ...Too sad to sit on. I'm thinking of buying painter's cloth (like muslin) and stamping some fun multi-colored foilage on that to cover them. *That's a good idea. In the past, I've used nicely patterned bed sheets as quick sofa covers (I sew better than I spray paint so cut and fitted the sheets to suit the sofa) -- they worked out slick as you can whip them off and wash them easily.*
> 
> Also need good, inexpensive stain removing ideas for light beige carpet.* Would a well placed rug work?*


Forget about the chairs -- garage sales? used furniture stores? folding wooden chairs?


----------



## boots

^ Good input.

The sofa and loveseat are already in place. I sew, too, so well look at using fitted sheets. 

I don't do garage sales. They take up too much of the time I can be making money. But, I'm all over second hand. 

There are a lot of traveling workers where I am. Most of them stuck in motels. Plan on throwing dinners where two or three do the cooking at a time, and two or three do the clean up. We do that at my home place and have a lot of fun.


----------



## Missy May

I had company paid housing once. It was a little big for one person, but I didn't get to do the "picking". I was rarely ever there by day. Initially, I had a bed, a bedside "box" with a table cloth, 2 bean bags - one for me and one for my then dog, and some bar chairs at the bar. I LOVED the "minimalism" of it! Eventually, some acquaintances kindly unloaded from my truck and carried inside a super heavy table I acquired. After they positioned it, one of them set it down and looked all around and asked, "where is all your furniture?". I couldn't resist, so I said, "I was robbed!" - the look on the guy's face was priceless! The reason that was so silly was the absolute middle of nowhere. 

I felt compelled to populate the place with furniture so that it would seem "normal" to visitors. I didn't get in a hurry. When I would see something I wanted, I'd get it. I also let it be known I was looking for a bookshelf. Within a week someone knew someone that was moving and wanted to get rid of one. Don't discount the "network" around you.


----------



## Horseychick87

I know someone who got some whicker furniture and put it in her apartment, it was sad looking...very sad, but it was free. She spray painted it a cheery yellow, and then added homemade pillows to the chair and couch, she wound up with a beachy theme going on.
She wasn't allowed to paint the walls and they were bright white, so she wanted some color.

For her bed she got free wooden pallets and made them into a platform bed, she did really good with it, painted them and put her mattress right on them, no box spring needed.

All total I think she spent about $40 in paint and fabric/ batting, she easily could have spent more than that. When she left she took the furniture with her out of state.....I really liked that yellow couch, LOL.


----------



## Missy May

To save money, time, gas and aggravation, every year if I see a good price on an item that would make a really nice gift for a young girl, I will buy at least one for DD to give one of her girlfriends over Christmas. It never fails that an unforeseen "gift needed" is added to her list (birthday parties/gift exchange parties/receives an unexpected gift, etc.,.). If such a needed gift is for a girl, she is totally set; if it is a for guy - she has to shop. I have snagged some really good items for this purpose!!


----------



## boots

My latest good deals:

Went for a walk up Main St. one day and found a second hand store. A friend has been needing a 25 cup coffee maker at her ranch for when she has crews come in. I found one, guaranteed to work, for $8.

On my way out I walked past a rack of dresses. A black one caught my eye. My size and only $4! Good name. Classic styling. Wore it to my hometown's Equestrian Ball Saturday night. I won a little hush hush contest some friends always have on who found the best deal on their outfit for this event. The prize is a drink of your choice from the open bar. lol


----------



## Corporal

DD's each have a color laser printer on their Christmas lists. I bought the first one last week online at Staples. (I am a Rewards member and always get free shipping.) I bought a Samsung SL-C41-W, originally priced at $229.99 for $100.00, even. They had $100.00 off this printer last week and an extra $30.00 *ALL off one printer. * I had money coming back, so I spent $1.69 on a SanDisk 16GB Ultra SD (SDHC UHS-I) Card Class 10 Flash Memory Card, originally $59.99, on sale for $15.99, but I had $15.00 in rewards, hence I got it for less than $2.00
My total bill, including tax was $107.00
_I shop at Staples a LOT bc of office supplies and specifically paper and toner and, laser printers, which are required for my job._
No problems. I'll check their Deals of the Day and wait for the _2nd_ color laser on super sale. =D


----------



## Corporal

I don't think I could have or could have EVER gotten into extreme couponing bc I have a LIFE!! But, when you start saving money, you start starving your "wants" until you can afford them. ALSO, with the unfortunate demise of many businesses, go to the brick and morter locations, even if you aren't interested in buying any of their products. I went to the old location of the JoAnne Fabrics store that my DD worked at. They were just moving a couple of miles away to a better location, but corporate doesn't EVER want to move old stuff. This is what I got for a steal and **one item that you really canNOT get normally:
**SIMPLICITY 4-drawer pattern cabinet - *$25.00*
(5) 2-drawer filing cabinets - *$5*/each
(1) 300 lb, VERY heavy duty safe w/ just replaced digital lock - *$50.00*
_(This looks like a big, grey pedestal and we have a bust of A.Lincoln on it in our Law Office.)_ You can't see that it is a safe, unless you are sitting on the couch opening it. It has a drop box to put cash in and keep that from any petty theft.
I have talked to people who go to stores like Sears, many of whom are closing, and bought all sorts of storage things, again, bc corporate wants to put brand new in their new locations, and doesn't want to mess with moving the old stuff.
That pattern cabinet has REALLY helped me to organize my sewing patterns, thread and notions bc I just drop the stuff I buy into it's proper place. DD is working on a quilt and commented how she didn't have to hunt for anything, bc it was easy to find.


----------



## Missy May

Ooow. Deal comparing notes, fun!!! I don't think I can beat an $8 - 25 cup coffee maker, but....
Lets see, as a gift for a family member, I got a $65 Lindt chocolate basket sent fedex second day for a total of 22 and change!! I was proud of that one! 
I got a pair of MK sunglasses for DD for 29 bucks. I don't see that as a real deal, b/c all MK sunglasses are just imported pieces of plastic, but the pair I got her goes for over 100, depending on where you look.
I will have to think on what all I got, I must have gotten some other deals!


----------



## Horseychick87

I just got 5 picture frames, excellent quality, fairly expensive, for *free.*
My BF found them while cleaning out his closet and didn't want them, so for Christmas this year, my Aunts and Uncles will be getting customized frames (I have a wood burning kit hiding somewhere around my house, and some stain.) With a family picture that I can print off my printer of them with my Grandpa that just passed away.

It'll be a personal gift, and no real cost to me to do it. Now I just have to find another gift for my mom, and grandmother, LOL.


----------



## boots

Great idea, HC87!


----------



## Saddlebag

I don't donate to any charity but what I do instead is call our elementary school and speak with the secretary. She usually knows who is struggling on welfare. She doesn't tell me who and the recipient doesn't know the donor but I will leave a gift certificate from our local grocery/hardware store with the secretary who kindly drops it off. If I gave cash the recipient would have to declare it and would be cut back $100 the next month. So we get around it this way.


----------



## JCnGrace

That is a really nice thing to do Saddlebag.


----------



## Corporal

I wanted a small flat screen for my BR. SIL had one that she bought, but decided she didn't want. My b'day is in a week, so she gave me THIS 19" tv for a present. Cost her no extra $, and I got what I wanted. =D


----------



## Missy May

Actually, with all these good'um holiday deals going on, I think I might be going broke saving money!


----------



## Saddlebag

How many are shopping with cash so that when that runs out, so does the shopping?


----------



## boots

Haven't even started yet. But I don't have credit cards.


----------



## Missy May

What "instrument" of payment I use depends on where and what I am purchasing. In town or on-line, I use the card that will give me the most points. If cash gives me "deal making" leverage, then cash it is! For example, yesterday I was at an estate sale, they had a brand new, beautiful, high-top, in the box pair of Tony Lama boots that fit me - well. However, they have rubber soles which I do not care for, and I prefer Noconas. But, I offered $50 b/c I could easily live w/o them, but they asked "cash?" I said "yes, sir!". Done!


----------



## NBEventer

Little things ive been doing that havent really dawned on me the difference they make. I collect rain water for the horses water. That way I save on running the pump for the well. Unplug the fence when the horses are inside. We built an insulated water trough so we don't need to run a heater as much. When we do its a low wattage heater that doesn't cost nearly as much to run. 

We have our executive membership for Costco so we get money back on what we spend. We get our gas there as its usually around 12 cents cheaper.

Next year we are setting the barn up so it is completely off the grid. Which will save a lot of money.


----------



## Corporal

I KNEW that the would do it again! Today's Staples DOTD is a decent Color Laser For $99.00
I've already bought mine for the other parties on my Christmas list, buy I thought you'd like to know 'cause I'm like that. ;D
Canon imageCLASS LBP7110Cw Color Laser Printer | StaplesÂ®
The office paid for this.


----------



## Missy May

Well, poop. If I didn't already have a perfectly good printer and a brand new yesteryear's black Friday printer deal in the closet, I'd get that one!


----------



## Corporal

I was wrong that this printer is only available until Midnight. It's on sale price until Saturday, December 20th at midnight. Just FYI!


----------



## Horseychick87

Well, I'll have gifts for friends this year, also for free, haha. 
One of my aunts is a shopaholic and plans five years worth of family presents ahead of time...unfortunately she gives a ton of stuff each year, that I just don't have room for (my house is 960 sq feet...so available space is at a premium.) I'm now unpacking oh about 8 years worth of gifts that I just can't use/ find space for. Some of my friends will be getting really nice collectibles this year. :-D (I of course have kept all horse themed gifts she has given me.)

I also filled up my gas tank for $23.00, gas was at $2.27.9 a gallon up the road, all I had to do was drive a extra mile to save about $0.10 per gallon!


----------



## Missy May

Wow, free gifts to give, horsey, that's a blessing!

I got one free gift to give, which is better - none.  I won a super neat make-up set from Clinique. Not exactly my colors, so I will just wrap it up and give it to someone!


----------



## Horseychick87

It really is, I had forgotten that I had them honestly. The gifts are brand new and in the original packaging, so I just have to pop them into gift bags (3 for $1 at Dollar Tree here in town.) and I'm set.

Now if someone would leave a complete and free Christmas dinner on my doorstep, LOL. (Just kidding, I like to cook.)

Even one gift is better than none. This year I told everyone to forgo giving me gifts, I know my aunt won't, she must give gifts, it's an addiction with her.


----------



## Horseychick87

Well, the gifts went over great! Everyone was very happy with them.

Now...I have a question...hehe.

I've begun camping with some of my family recently, I know how to live out in the woods with absolutely nothing but...since it's camping I can take a few things with me. My aunt is into the whole 'glamping' trend right now...I'm not.

What would you consider the bare essentials, and on a pretty low budget, where would you look for those items? I know I'll need a small tent, sleeping bag, and a couple of other things, but what would you take and how much would you be willing to spend on those items?


----------



## Canterklutz

As a broke college student I would:

-Scan the important pages from my friends' textbooks. 
-Buy the $1 nacho appetizer as lunch. 
-Go to Barnes and Nobles or the campus bookstore everyday and study off of their test prep books without buying them. :hide:
-I bought a mini vacuum for my grandmother one time from Costco. A week later I saw the same vacuum for sale at $30 less than the price I bought it for. I bought another vacuum and took the other one back and so I ended up getting my $30 back. 
-Use the "Costco (or other competitor) is cheaper" threat at other stores. :twisted:
-Amazon price match works well too.


----------



## boots

Horseychick87 said:


> I've begun camping with some of my family recently...
> 
> ...but what would you take and how much would you be willing to spend on those items?


I'd buy a used four man tent ($35 to 50). Used because most people barely use a tent once they get one. Four man (for one or two people) because you're in the south east U.S. and it rains so often. If you have to be inside, you don't want to be cramped. I got used equipment at pawn shops, at army/navy surplus stores, and newspapers.

I'd also probably get a used two-burner camp stove ($25 - 35). I bet you lack enough wood where you camp to cook with.

And a sleeping bag, a cooler, and a rain poncho/coat of some kind. Oh. I did invest in NEW solar showers. Four women? No running water? Solar showers were pure luxury. 

I always took my pots and pans... no. I took *A* pot and *A* pan from home. Same with dishes, utensils, etc. I did have a box, and later a plastic tote, that I kept ready that would fit that sort of thing in. 

I summered with three small children a several years at cow camps. Everything but sleeping bags (which we didn't have - I made bed rolls from our stuff) was used. And then we used it all for many more years.


----------



## JCnGrace

Horseychick87 said:


> Well, the gifts went over great! Everyone was very happy with them.
> 
> Now...I have a question...hehe.
> 
> I've begun camping with some of my family recently, I know how to live out in the woods with absolutely nothing but...since it's camping I can take a few things with me. My aunt is into the whole 'glamping' trend right now...I'm not.
> 
> What would you consider the bare essentials, and on a pretty low budget, where would you look for those items? I know I'll need a small tent, sleeping bag, and a couple of other things, but what would you take and how much would you be willing to spend on those items?


 You could probably find camping items at garage sales cheaper than anywhere if you're not in a hurry to get your gear together. I think the one thing I'd want new was the sleeping bag but I'm a little fussy about things like that. 

Bare essentials for me would be:

For camp:
Tent
Sleeping bag & pillow
Tarp
Some rope for a makeshift clothesline
A camp stove or a grate for over the fire cooking (food was as important as being outdoors in my family :mrgreen
Needed cooking utensils
Aluminum foil
Cooler
Water Jugs
Folding table if the campground does not provide picnic tables
Lanterns and a flashlight or 2 or 3 along with spare batteries

Personal:
Besides your clothes and hygiene items...
Rain gear
Extra pair of shoes
A couple of decks of cards or a favorite board game in case of a rainy day.
A well stocked first aid kit

That's all I got for now, I'm sure that if I sat and thought long enough I'd come up with more. It's one of those things where you pack more every time you go because you'll find yourself saying "I wish I'd brought ???" and you add it to the list. 

Now if you're camping with horses that's a whole nuther set of lists.


----------



## Corporal

Horseychick87 said:


> What would you consider the bare essentials, and on a pretty low budget, where would you look for those items? I know I'll need a small tent, sleeping bag, and a couple of other things, but what would you take and how much would you be willing to spend on those items?


We got very hard core with our camping during our 26 years of CW Reenacting. We camped in the summer while it was almost 100 degrees F, and we camped in the snow in November (Rockford, IL.), and everything in between, including having to bug out twice from rain or rain/cold.
I prefer an A-Frame canvas tent bc you can seal it, it stops the wind better than any plastic tent. You can make wooden posts, or we sometimes used a canvas tarp as an A-Frame and we held it up between trees with a rope. You tent needs to be on the highest and flattest part of your campsite so that your floor stays dry and it needs to be staked correctly. We can still put up any A-Frame with just one person. You make a tripod, stake, then put up the back.
Whatever you use, a bedroll, or a sleeping bag, don't go cheap. This is your warmth when the night is colder than you expected. You also need a waterproof sheet under your bedroll. I learned in Girl Scouts to strip all the way and put on dry bedclothes and put my day clothes under my bedroll, and in the morning, they are warm and dry.
Place boots etc, in a place in your tent where you know where to find them in the morning. I like to drink a canteen of water right before bed, and they I'd have wake up early to pee, so this would also get me up to check on the horses, too, on their picket line.
You NEED a good hat and a good canteen. I suggest that you start by window shopping at your local Army Surplus store, and at camping stores and learn about the products before buying them. Some work, and some are just expensive trendy items.
Then you can look on eBay and Craig's list for these things. People drop in and then drop out of camping bc it's hard work and many tire of it. Don't buy a tent from them. They probably got soaked and gave up bc their tent leaks. That was my first experience. 3 people in a 2 person tent, touching the sides and getting wet from a storm, then spending the weekend soaking wet and wearing a wool blanket.
Wool and cotton are the best materials. Buy very good leather boots, seal then immediately with mink oil, and break them in wearing them around the house.
Happy camping! DH needs a CPAP machine, so we don't camp at night, anymore, but we still own 2 seven foot long aluminum cots that we use for guests, and 6 tents and a canvas tarp.


----------



## karliejaye

I am into ultra-light camping and backpacking, so everything I camp with fits in 1 backpack. That includes tent, bag, food, pocket stove and gas. I got some silicone bowls years back for my birthday and they are brilliant, multi use and can be squished to fit anywhere.
1 essential I won't skimp on is a UV water filter. Makes it so I don't have to carry water, but can still be safe drinking the water I find.


----------



## Missy May

Well, if you are going camping with your horses, here is a very inexpensive "thing" with really desirable results. Use a pair of old jeans for whatever horse ration you take. Drawstring the "waist", so it can be securely closed, and tie off the legs, fill them with the feed, and tie them down to the back of your saddle. The weight distribution will remain "balanced", which is a big "plus".


----------



## Horseychick87

Wow, tons of great tips!

I'm trying to pursued my former Marine BF to go ultra-light, but he's become to 'civilianized' and insists on having certain things....like a 10 pound bag of potatoes....don't ask -_-'

I've been looking at the A/N supply for really good cold weather sleeping bags since it's far too hot to camp here in the summer, but get's down in the 40's and sometimes lower in the winter.

I'd like to backpack into the campsites, so it would have to be whatever I could carry only, I can backpack 50 pounds easily, but would like to go as light as possible. It seems that the lighter the supply the more it costs, LOL.

I am on the fence about the tent though, I like the A-frames, but he wants to be able to stand up in it, he's about 6' tall...I'm 5' tall, I can pretty much stand up in anything, haha.

Karliejaye, where did you get the UV filter from? I've seen them, but haven't had time to really search for them or a good price yet.

I was taught to survive in the woods, like I said, but I'm having to learn some new methods for my poor BF, least he not be comfy, or happy in the woods :eyeroll:

Also, anyone have any experience with the MREs? Any good brands or ones to stay away from?

Boy I'm learning that when you have to suck it up and go whole hog it's not cheap, LOL. I may have found a decent 4 person tent for about $40, but I'll have to see it in person before I buy it.

Maybe I should camp alone, no added expense due to the menfolk, haha.


----------



## karliejaye

I got my filter/purifier from REI. My only qualm with it is that the battery life runs out quickly and the battery is not the easiest type to find, so I end up having to buy spare batteries (luckily they are little things).

Also, as far as saving money, if you have an REI near you, become a member, and watch for their garage sales. They have a policy where they take anything back, so often people buy stuff, use it a few times and take it back. It gets sold at the garage sale for super cheap. For example, I got some nice atlas snowshoes, normally $250, at a garage sale for $95.


----------



## karliejaye

Also, if you're okay with online shopping, Backcountry.com is awesome, but even better, they have some affiliate sites, such as steepandcheap.com
One item is listed at a time, but they have KILLER deals. I got my ALPS mountaineering tent from them for 80% off.


----------



## Corporal

DH is 6'5" tall and he could stand up in our two A-frames, our Sibley and our Wall tent.


----------



## Saddlebag

Tents???? No no, hammocks with rain tarps. Very light, ultra comfortable. Up off the ground so you stay dry no matter how hard it rains and the overhead sheet protects you. Of course this doesn't work if there are no trees to tie on to. I've strung mine in the stock trailer.


----------



## Missy May

I don't see the advantage to being able to stand up in a tent. I have twice gone on long camping trips during which I slept between two wagons on the ground with a tarp overhead. They were wagon trains, I went horse back and was thankful to have a spot between wagons at night. 

To me, warmth is a more important aspect of camping. I learned the hard way to never underestimate the potential for cold on a camping trip. I was so cold and wet once that I took my horse's warm sweaty saddle blanket and put it over me. Sounds gross, but hey! Rough it! I'd rather spend my "weight and space" allowance on protection from the cold and go with an itty bitty tent (which heat up instantaneously with body heat) than to stand up in a tent, any day!


----------



## Horseychick87

Lot's of great tips, now if I can just convince him that standing isn't always the best thing.
I'm used to the really rough and ready, so I typically just have the clothes on my back and a few pairs of socks and such, but he wants modern conveniences -_-'

We had a talk about it, I was ready to dehydrate and freeze dry whatever we need food wise, but he want's to take fresh food, so I told him I'd pull a dual fishing permit and we could go fishing for 'fresh meat'...he looked concerned to say the least. 
ROFL, I'd never think my guy would be so...'citified'.

But good news is I may get a free tent, I just have to borrow it and see if it's easily set up by one person as it is a 4 person tent, and test it for leaks, I'll stand inside and have my mom spray it with a hose for a while to see if it's up to snuff. If it is, then score! If not, no monetary loss either so hey, why not try it right?

The food will be the biggest issue I think, he wants bottled purified water, potatoes, and steaks. I'm all like "Hey how do you feel about freeze dried beans?" Maybe he can carry the food and see how he likes it,

Karliejaye, thanks for the websites, I'll definitely be looking.

Hammocks would be nice, but aren't always practical here, between the mosquitoes that never go away and the spacing of the trees (thanks to a ton of wildfires for years on end.) I'd love to have one if I travel out of state though.

I'm in the market for a new pack though, my old one is beyond dead, so hopefully I can find a good one for cheap.


----------



## Missy May

Potatoes and steak?  The first time I was old enough to go with my cousins into rough country w my horse for a long camping trip, I spent _hours _making an absolutely "on top of it, number one camper" list of food I could take, and my mom took me to the store to get it all. So proud was I. I am not sure how my cousins left me out of the "rations" conversation, but they brought a good sized pack horse, and they meant business....as in all the fixings for better meals than most cook at home. I was disappointed, I wanted it to be oatmeal and trail mix, by golly! Oh well, it served as entertainment for them to keep asking me, "are ya sure you don't want some bacon and eggs with biscuits - sure is good?"

Even some real camping enthusiast think you should at least have steak and potatoes, maybe some cake for dessert.


----------



## Horseychick87

That sounds like me Missy May,
I went 'glamping' with my aunt and was like 'WTH? You have a gallon of milk? steaks, potatoes, and a...pineapple?' I want dehydrated rations and water! (not that I didn't eat the steak of course, I did do a long hike with a kid in tow so I felt it would be okay to eat some fresh meat, LOL)
But my aunt doesn't exactly do anything small, she's got an enormous 10 person 10'x20' 'mansion' of a tent for two to three people, and entire kitchen, and had about 12 of the biggest Rubbermaid totes you could get. All that and two pick-up trucks to carry it all.

I'm over there like" I want a tiny tent and sleeping bags and dry foods!" I couldn't afford to camp like she does, haha.


----------



## karliejaye

I will admit, even backpacking, I save room and weight for a bottle of wine! Sometimes the extra ounces are so worth it at the end of a long hike!


----------



## Horseychick87

LOL, Karliejaye. My aunt had a couple of bottles of vodka for 'jungle juice' and screwdrivers. I was very tempted after the hike, but couldn't do it, I had to be up extra early. My guy doesn't drink, and I do only on rare occasions, but if I have to luge a 10 pound bag of potatoes up into the forest, then darn it I might just make room for a bottle or two, LOL.


----------



## boots

I generally find plenty of room for a bit of whiskey when camping. In case of emergency, of course.


----------



## Horseychick87

I do have a reasonably sized bottle of bourbon in my cabinet that would fit in a pack nicely....hmmm.

I may also now have a couple of sleeping bags at a reasonable price, maybe even free. So far I've found everything I need for very little, I'm at about $70 (not including a new pack or water filter which I'll wind up likely buying at full price.) I'm going to pull a double salt/ fresh water fishing permit for the year also since I don't have one and that'll be about $40-$80 for the year.


----------



## Horseychick87

Well, the camping trips have been delayed due to a few family issues, but as soon as we get those issues fixed I'll be out in the forest trying out the new equipment.

I may take up offering to clean peoples closets out as a side job, I swear I've gotten a ton of free stuff just by helping a few people do this. I've gotten wall tiles, picture frames, decorations and even a few vases for free, all it cost was a little of my time. I can now officially decorate my house, my BF house and probably another relatives house with the stuff I've gotten. *Happy Dance*


----------



## boots

I'm renting a room in a town where I have a lot of work. It's 180 miles from home so commuting isn't doable.

I have a twin bed and some plastic shelving from home, but am having a really difficult time finding a used kitchen table and a chair or two. I make primitive denim quilts in the winter months and would like to get started.

I've never had such a hard time finding used stuff.


----------



## Saskia

Boots - consider putting an ad up (if you haven't already). Often people have furniture and things sitting in their shed or garage and can't be bothered advertising it, but if they see an ad up they are interested.


----------



## boots

Saskia said:


> Boots - consider putting an ad up (if you haven't already). Often people have furniture and things sitting in their shed or garage and can't be bothered advertising it, but if they see an ad up they are interested.


 I have put up a couple on computer sites (FB) going on my third week now. I may live in too small of towns. With a bunch of frugal people like me. lol

I'm afraid I'm going to have to go to a larger town a couple hours away and hit the second hand places. Ugh. 

Wish me luck. And wish the drivers there luck as I annoy them by driving so slow.


----------



## Horseychick87

Good luck Boots. I know the pain of trying to find a specific piece of furniture. I'm looking for an old Steamer trunk and haven't found anything affordable. Now that people are using them as coffee tables and for decorations the prices have gone through the roof.

If you can't find what you want and are fairly handy, you can make a 4'x8' table out of plywood (Sealed and stained of course) for relatively cheap.


----------



## boots

That's the next step, I think.


----------



## Horseychick87

I made a table with a bottom shelf out of plywood for my back porch from wood a neighbor gave me, but if I would have bought it, I'd say it would have run me (it was high grade plywood) about $45.00 to make, I used 4x4's for the legs and it's about 3.5 feet high or so, 6 feet long and a bit over 2 feet wide. I don't have any pictures of it and my camera and phone are being mean to me lately or I'd get a few to show.


----------



## Saskia

I once made a temporary table by stacking up two columns of my books and using a piece of wood I found as a table top. 

I don't really recommend that, but surfaces can be made out of so many things. Two bookshelves can act as ends/legs, as can bricks, saw horses. Also things like old workbenches can easily be used as tables, and are sometimes super cheap to pick up. Even basic metal new ones aren't too pricey.


----------



## JCnGrace

Garage sale time will be here before we know it, maybe you can pick up some furniture at one.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

^^ This!

I love garage sales. I get a lot of very nice stuff there.


----------



## Horseychick87

I drug my BF around this past weekend at the local flea markets looking for a diamond in the rough. I found absolutely nothing! So to cheer me up he took me to play miniature golf...and I lost...by a lot! (Should have been a score of 36 or less and I got 57!)

I have seen the books stacked to make table legs before. A cousin made one like that, but actually glued the books together. I think it was a set of Encyclopedias or something , they were all very uniform. She then added a couple of 2x 12's to it and bam, instant table.


----------



## Woodhaven

Once I really needed a table and had no money. There was a door in the basement so I took it up to the kitchen and stacked up some empty beer cases that my alcoholic husband left in the basement and set the door on them. With a nice cloth it didn't look too bad.


----------



## Horseychick87

Woodhaven, doors as tables were very popular in my area last year, people would spend a couple hundred bucks on one with what amounted to 4x4 legs.

I should go out salvaging/ scavenging again and sell some of my 'homemade one-of-a-kind' stuff, probably would make a nice profit.


----------



## Woodhaven

My parents were experts at making something out of nothing. One time they took a load of stuff to the dump and came home with a wooden chair. The seat was broken on it but my Dad said "this is really good wood and the carving on the back and legs is so well done, I'll think of something to do with it". He ended up making a lovely cedar chest using the chair legs and the hand carved chair back was set in the front of the cedar chest and it looked lovely, you would never know parts of it were once a chair.
Horseychick, I guess it would fit the "homemade one of a kind" stuff.


----------



## Horseychick87

Yup, one of a kind is great, people always want to know where you got it. 

So long as you add, handmade, one-of-a-kind or handcrafted to a sales tag people will go nuts and throw money at you.

My uncle does custom made wood furniture, everything from bed frames to tiny jewelry boxes. He has some that are 'mass produced' (As massed produced as you can get when doing it by hand) trunks and a few porch swings that sell for a lot of money, the custom pieces cost a mint but people pay for it.


----------



## Missy May

Well, I am not "handy", but I have seen some pretty nice outdoor furniture made out of pallets. Inexpensive material wise, anyway. 

If I were looking for an indoor table just to "make due" with, I would include used outdoor furniture in my search, such as wrought iron.


----------



## Horseychick87

I've seen the pallet furniture, some of it is pretty cool.


----------



## Missy May

Well, we need to get those frugal tips juices flowing!! 

I have one. A lot of beauty products have duplications under different names, or products and a lot of people post about "dupes" on line and youtube. For example, smashbox's photo finish primer (the clear one), $36 a fluid oz is the same as monostat chafing relief powder gel that sells for 5.56 for 1.5 fl oz at wally land. I love the photo finish primer. I wear a lot of sunblock, and if I have to go somewhere out of the blue, it goes _right over_ the sunblock. Well, whilst searching around for the best online price, I found a review that said monostat chafing relief powder gel was identical - a "dupe". I had to find out for myself, so I bought some - you can't tell the difference. HUGE savings!!!


----------



## RegularJoe

Missy May said:


> A lot of beauty products have duplications under different name...


Not caring what I look like in public has been a big money saver for me, although I must admit that wearing goofy hats and being unshaved do embarrass my kids from time to time. 

On the other hand, I consider embarrassing my kids to be among my sacred duties as a father, so it's kind of a two-fer.


----------



## Missy May

RegularJoe said:


> Not caring what I look like in public has been a big money saver for me, although I must admit that wearing goofy hats and being unshaved do embarrass my kids from time to time.
> 
> On the other hand, I consider embarrassing my kids to be among my sacred duties as a father, so it's kind of *a two-fer*.


I guess that leaves twice as much for your wife to spend! Hellooo Macy's!!!:lol:


----------



## Horseychick87

Haha, Macy's!!!!

I've found that I can make my own cream eyeshadow by buying the cheap powders at the Dollar Tree, then using a tiny bit of Vaseline (also bought at the DT) and crushing the powder up and mixing them together makes a very good cream shadow. Cost $2.14 (with tax without it's $2) versus $5 or more for a 'name brand' product already made.

I also can make lip stain using Kool-Aid and more Vaseline. Just mix the powder like you would for the shadows and press onto your lips, it'll make a very long lasting color stain, to gloss it up a bit just swipe a cheap Chapstick over the top.

On a personal note I got a pair of $20 jeans for $11 today, score! (I needed a new pair and found those on sale while just browsing the offerings at Wal-Mart.)


----------



## ChitChatChet

For wood, I collect all the scraps from fence post making plus I collect all the old posts. Great wood, free and close by.

Got about 5 cords that way.

Its all Tamarack and cedar.


----------



## Missy May

If you want warm flannel jammies for next winter, now is the time to buy them.


----------



## FlyGap

Do your counties have "post a deal" pages?

OMG I'm addicted! Bought DD a vintage school desk for $15. It is the craziest and most entertaining group on earth!
Dogs, cooking dishes, antiques, clothes... All for less than on Craigslist or eBay.
And you could buy and then resale for a huge profit on said sites. So much fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots

Love this thread. 

I'm passing on the make up tips to the younger women I know. 

My latest score was tropical print fabric for $1.50/yd for my work apartment (aka "My Tropical Getaway") I also called a friend who is grooming polo for the Florida season, gave her "x" dollars for a budget and asked to hit a couple tacky Florida décor shops for stuff for my walls.  And she'll bring the stuff up when our local season starts. No shipping.

I'm renting two rooms in my house out to people I know who travel in for work. The money doesn't hurt. And it's better for the house to have someone in it when I'm gone.

I also picked up a grooming gig for weekends only this summer (polo). That way I won't have to haul my horse (better mileage and save wear and tear on the truck and trailer), no horse hotel board, all my fees to play will be paid, I'll get free passes to the parties, and make a bit of cash.


----------



## Saddlebag

Horseychick, mosquito netting specifically for hammock can be found at Hennessy Hammocks. There are other companies, that's one that came to mind.


----------



## Horseychick87

Thanks Saddlebag! I'll have to take a look and see if I can con the BF into picking some up. 

Boots that sounds awesome, I've always wanted to learn how to play polo.

Many of the stores in my area still have winter clothes on their racks and they go on sale later this month, some as much as 75%, so I'll be stocking up on winter barn shirts and PJ shirts as I saw some that were marked down to $10 a piece and with that extra 75% in a few weeks they'll be $2.50 each (if there are any left by then, LOL.)


----------



## Missy May

FlyGap said:


> Do your counties have "post a deal" pages?
> 
> OMG I'm addicted! Bought DD a vintage school desk for $15. It is the craziest and most entertaining group on earth!
> Dogs, cooking dishes, antiques, clothes... All for less than on Craigslist or eBay.
> And you could buy and then resale for a huge profit on said sites. So much fun!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We don't have "post a deal" pages. Wah!!

I use to live in a very isolated area. They had this radio show in a local town where people could call in and describe what they had for sale. I loved listening to it - all "scratchy" and all. It was a hoot, and if nothing else it was free entertainment.


----------



## Saddlebag

Since I'd used up every bit of scrap wood, building or fixing, it was necessary to purchase the lumber for a few cavaletti but even then I waited until studs were on sale. When the roof was redone last Spring the guys left two new 2x6, maybe 2x8 12 footers. Instead of buying one more panel for the round pen I may configure these in somehow.


----------



## boots

I finished the "Beach House," as the work apartment has come to be know. Have hosted some friends for the recent Bucking Horse sale in that town, and they approved. 

Those are the $1.50/yard curtains. The wicker is all out of a friends carriage house and I painted them. I had the twin bed, and cut down a scrap piece of plywood I got from a guy instead of the box spring (it was too high). The pillows were new. I may be cheap, but couldn't find any decent ones at the second hand stores. Pillow cases were made from scrap that I had, and from remnants at second hand stores.



















I had picture frames and took out the photos, painted them a light grey, and when dry used a vegetable brush to brush on some white paint I had. I did three that way. Now I'm doing some for a friend who saw them, and she's paying to have me do them. 










The hat "headboard" was something my sister saw on TV. I bought inexpensive sun hats and three feet of different kinds of ribbon. Had the bedspread and had never used it because I let dogs on the bed. I don't take dogs when I travel, though, so it's safe! The queen bed was provided by the landlord and brand new. I did have to buy a set of sheets for it.










Other than that, I did find some gaudy beach wall decor at an antique shop in the middle of Montana. Not much market for that stuff there, so I got it cheap. Also had a friend working on Florida this winter. I asked her to go to a tacky souvenir shop and find some brightly colored stuff for the walls, which she did. 

Makes me smile when I walk in there when I'm working that area.


----------



## JCnGrace

Looks nice Boots, you'd never know you decorated on a budget.


----------



## Saddlebag

When I was painting the bathroom I wanted to do something different with the long wall. I still had most of a can of drywall mud so, using a balled up nylon bath scrubby it was dipped into the mud and dabbed on the wall. Exactly what I wanted. Painted when dry with a roller. Since the bathroom is semi gloss, the bit of texture changed how the light hit it.


----------



## Saddlebag

I saw a coffee table made with car tires, stacked. They were bolted together and attached to a wooden platform with castors to make it easy to move around. A round top. The tires provided hidden storage space.


----------



## Horseychick87

The room looks great Boots!


----------



## SueC

Saddlebag said:


> When I was painting the bathroom I wanted to do something different with the long wall. I still had most of a can of drywall mud so, using a balled up nylon bath scrubby it was dipped into the mud and dabbed on the wall. Exactly what I wanted. Painted when dry with a roller. Since the bathroom is semi gloss, the bit of texture changed how the light hit it.


That's also what we did with our kitchen wall. First of all we used it to see if we could learn to properly flush plasterboard in our house build. Like a lot of beginners, we did the seam too thickly with the undercoat and spent hours trying to sand it back down, making a big mess. And it still didn't look right... and so we hit upon the idea of texturing the wall on purpose, in one part to disguise that, and also because it would make it a better aesthetic match for the adjoining lime-plastered straw wall. This worked a treat. (And we got a specialist in to flush the rest of the plasterboard we'd hung. )










The kitchen itself was re-modelled to fit our space from one we bought second-hand at auction for $2000. That cabinet on the right used to be for a built-in wall oven; we planned to have an upright cooker. So we clad and lined the bare parts of the cabinet and turned it into a useful and attractive storage space. I tiled the bottom of the cavity to give me a space to put things that are hot straight from the oven, to cool them down. 

The cladding/lining was stained to match the kickboards we made from rustic rough-cut jarrah boards ($5 per 2-3m board from the local sawmill); we had to make new kickboards because we'd also raised the cabinets up higher than standard to finally give me a kitchen where I didn't have to stoop, hooray!  So everything we had to add on to this kitchen, we deliberately made that same contrasting colour. The timber cornice is cut from the same rustic boards we used to make the kickboards. We are also still making architraves and skirtings from this material for the unfinished parts of the house.

We didn't get good at flushing plasterboard, but I got decent at tiling. The kitchen backsplash is my favourite tiling work in the house. I cut all the corners off the field tiles with an angle grinder and put in diverse red mosaic tiles, some made of glass, some textured ceramic; and my lizard and gum-leaf tiles. That was great fun to do.

I then had a go at doing the pantry shelving. It's not an arty project, just a practical one. Took me a couple of days because I was a novice, but it's a really useful end result.



















And then we needed a rustic door to go with the kitchen, so we made one:










You can just notice in the foreground that the bench has been artfully patched in the piece that used to have an inset cooker in it, in its previous incarnation. After hearing from several experts that we should throw away the beautiful solid timber silky oak benchtops and start again, we paid a friend who is really excellent at woodwork to make a patch, then sanded and sealed the whole bench. We see the patch as a feature, not a flaw, and we use it as a discussion starter.

I might have posted something about this somewhere before. Hopefully not on this thread! :lol: I wrote it up at length for the self-sufficiency magazine Grass Roots and so occasionally the kitchen story just leaks out of me...

Just I hope it encourages people to have a go at using recycled second-hand materials and making something unique with them, while being good to your budget and the earth!


----------



## SueC

boots said:


> I finished the "Beach House," as the work apartment has come to be know. Have hosted some friends for the recent Bucking Horse sale in that town, and they approved.
> 
> Those are the $1.50/yard curtains. The wicker is all out of a friends carriage house and I painted them. I had the twin bed, and cut down a scrap piece of plywood I got from a guy instead of the box spring (it was too high). The pillows were new. I may be cheap, but couldn't find any decent ones at the second hand stores. Pillow cases were made from scrap that I had, and from remnants at second hand stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had picture frames and took out the photos, painted them a light grey, and when dry used a vegetable brush to brush on some white paint I had. I did three that way. Now I'm doing some for a friend who saw them, and she's paying to have me do them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hat "headboard" was something my sister saw on TV. I bought inexpensive sun hats and three feet of different kinds of ribbon. Had the bedspread and had never used it because I let dogs on the bed. I don't take dogs when I travel, though, so it's safe! The queen bed was provided by the landlord and brand new. I did have to buy a set of sheets for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I did find some gaudy beach wall decor at an antique shop in the middle of Montana. Not much market for that stuff there, so I got it cheap. Also had a friend working on Florida this winter. I asked her to go to a tacky souvenir shop and find some brightly colored stuff for the walls, which she did.
> 
> Makes me smile when I walk in there when I'm working that area.


Not surprised it makes you smile. This is lovely!  I particularly love the look of the painted wicker - that's so neat, and so attractive!

Anyone here use Pinterest for DIY ideas? They have some neat stuff.


----------



## boots

Love what you did in your kitchen, SueC. Really like that you re-used so many materials!

One of my polo bosses is good about that. We have a store in town that sells doors windows, tile, sinks, wood, etc. He picks up interesting supplies and uses them in his rentals. 

Ranchers in the area are great for doing that, too. They end up with living history in their houses, using things from bunkhouses or abandoned school houses and cow camps.

I don't go on Pinterest. It is 'system overload' for me!


----------



## SueC

The "living history" thing is great. We were building novices so couldn't do that layer of complication for the structural parts of the house, just things like the kitchen. Some friends of ours, though, spent two decades collecting stuff to make a house with - interesting doors, windows, interior woodwork bits and pieces, etc - and their strawbale house looks like a temple. They even have Balinese hinges, and a huge front door carved in Egypt... And someone else we know with a strawbale house has a front door that used to be the main entrance to the regional hospital before it was modernised...and they have a back door that used to be the back door of an English pub. Such houses tell stories, especially if you know the history of the components well!

Pinterest keep sending me selections, but I only go on and search for specific projects when I need to, or I get lost!


----------



## karliejaye

SueC, your house is my inspiration! When we tear down the triple wide on our place and rebuild, we are hoping to do straw bale construction, in part due to how wonderful yours has turned out.

Pinterest is my favorite time-suck! Love that site, but I start looking for one thing and end up pinning animal memes. Never fails. Though I did get a great idea from that site for our art fair set up. Got the designs for a fold-up shelving unit that we were able to make from scraps from our fence building project. Even found the hinges laying around in the garage!


----------



## Saddlebag

That's the 5' upper. Also a 3' upper, 10' of lower plus 3' of lower, the short leg of the L that holds the sink. Oh, and an 18" square tall panty with two doors. All for $200. Bo't them out of a house being demolished.


----------



## Horseychick87

I'm a Pinterest addict I think I have something like 61 boards, LOL.

I do love to find the DIY pin's, and I have a few on my Household and more, Architecture, and Event planning boards. 

Of course if I made each idea that I found I'd be beyond broke, even using the 'frugal DIY' pins, LOL.

I love the way your house sounds SueC.


----------



## SueC

karliejaye said:


> SueC, your house is my inspiration! When we tear down the triple wide on our place and rebuild, we are hoping to do straw bale construction, in part due to how wonderful yours has turned out.


Well, you know that's kind of what happened to us: We only did it because at the last minute, when we already had plans drawn up for a passive-solar house made from conventional materials, we stumbled into a straw bale house at the local rep's for non-stinky compost toilets! And we said, "Oh, that's what we would have done in an ideal world but we didn't have the experience or confidence!" But by the end of the night, we decided to re-model our plans for straw bale - because you only live once, and I couldn't see us owner-building again.

It's been a long journey. It's very like on Grand Designs: The enthusiastic stage, then the slow-down and the unforeseen life problems impinging on what you're doing (we had: a major car crash that resulted in a back injury and being unable to do structural work for months, a major building site burglary that nearly bankrupted us because the insurance company only paid half and the police would not investigate the person who we actually know burgled us, a redundancy, plus my mare died, which turned out to be amazingly traumatic for me after 31 years with her in my life) that lead to the wrist-slitting and "Why did we think this was a good idea?" stage, and then the "Light at the end of the tunnel" stage which we entered late last year, where we are actually glad again that we started this project, and happy with what we are achieving.

Anyway, we have a building/farming photo gallery here, with extensive explanations on most of the building photos:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/

You can skip the farm and scenery stuff and just look at building photos alone here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/redmoonsanctuary/sets/72157628414190373

And the best site we found for building with straw bales, and where we got a lot of our information, is here:

StrawBale.com | Straw Bale House Construction Information

We used their DVDs but also some good books on the subject (and there are lots of mediocre books).

We also would be very happy to be a source you can bounce off if you do decide to go straw bale. Your climate sounds ideal for it! And if you're arty, you can do lots of cool stuff with lime plaster, like pargetting:

Pargeting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We aren't that talented, unfortunately, but we really like our plain plaster finish. 





> Pinterest is my favorite time-suck! Love that site, but I start looking for one thing and end up pinning animal memes. Never fails. Though I did get a great idea from that site for our art fair set up. Got the designs for a fold-up shelving unit that we were able to make from scraps from our fence building project. Even found the hinges laying around in the garage!


Great site! HF is my biggest online time-suck. Forums are like that...


----------



## Horseychick87

I'm giddy, absolutely giddy.

I found a Burberry raincoat second hand for $40, Burberry raincoats can run from several hundred to several thousand dollars!

I've also got two designer purses, a dark brown signature Coach shoulder bag for $50, and a Tan Prada shoulder tote for FREE!

Now I'm scared to wear the Burberry incase I spill anything and afraid to carry the designer purses in case someone tries to mug me, LOL.


----------



## Missy May

Good for you, horseychick!

I love posts I can relate to...not those that make me feel completely untalented. Kidding!!! I loved all those "remodel/decorate" pictures!

I hope it rains where you are at so you can use your new coat. I always wanted a "Marlboro" coat, a "real one". I found one, fantastic quality, made in Ireland and for an amazing price!! I have absolutely no idea why I bought it, on the coldest day of the year - you will get way to hot wearing it. But, hey, I have one!!


----------



## Horseychick87

LOL, is it horrible that I don't want the coat to get wet? Hahaha....I'm not right.
It has been raining, but I usually stay inside when it does because of all the lightning. Maybe I'll get my mom to spray me with the water hose or something (I can't believe I just typed that.)

I loved the 'Marlboro' type coats when I was younger (and they still advertised on TV.)


----------



## Missy May

This is the definition of the direct the opposite of frugal...Rock Revival, True Religion, Hudson, etc., etc., Jeans. Seriously?! What gets me is the marketing of these type jeans is obviously targeting younger people, i.e., not folks that are likely to bring in an income that justifies a $150 - 200, _or more_, for a pair of jeans. 
So, DD will soon be home for a few days, and like all young girls her age, she wants "nice jeans". So I told her we would go hunt them down, try multiple styles on to determine her size per brand - and I would work on finding them for less...I have my methods.  
Un - fricking believable.


----------



## Saddlebag

Missy May, when my folks put me on a "clothing" allowance (had to cover everything) it taught me to buy only what was needed because there was no room in the budget for all the wants. That allowance was the best gift my parents ever gave me as it's lasting a lifetime.


----------



## Missy May

Actually, saddlebag, dd does pretty well budgeting things. The college town in which she goes to college - people put their unwanted furniture on the street corner "up for grabs". She and her roommate managed to get some relatively pretty nice furniture from those "pickings" and the thrift stores, for example. I was impressed during my visit w what they had snagged. And, she agreed to my plan to get sizes and let me do the bargain shopping. I did notice some of her friends get a clothes allowance, dress quite nicely, knew brand names well....and were girls after my own heart....they love a bargain!  That made me happy...dd get to see that it isn't just I that bargain shops - ha! But this whole "$200 a pair" jeans is pure marketing, and it disgusts me no end!!


----------



## Horseychick87

I don't care what brand the jeans are so long as they fit, don't make my butt look enormous and don't cost a fortune.

I'm currently on the hunt for a specific type of door so that I can turn it into a coffee table for my BF, I found one, but the person who had it wanted way too much for an old door that they didn't want anymore.


----------



## Missy May

Well, I have to go to the wall of shame and hang my head. I did take DD on my well planned, incredibly clever mission to ferret out the best fitting designer jeans and leave with nothing but name/make/model of the "desired" - in order to locate and snag the same pairs elsewhere, for less. But, gees...a particular pair did fit really well and they professionally hem them and DD said she would pay half. Yeah, the mission with good intentions - _totally _failed and we left with more than just names.  

But!! She did snap photos of the tags on other pairs she liked as instructed by yours truly. And, as I suspected I could...I got a virtually new pair of second hand TR's that she liked for 25 bucks!!! Redemption!!!


----------



## Horseychick87

Ah, the best laid plans. ;-)

I'm trying to be as frugal as possible because I'm going to have and save every dime I can, I've got a series of 'vacations' planned:

1. All four Disney World parks, this will run me around $800

2. 'Short cruise' to the Bahamas, about $500

3. Trip to Australia to see a friend about $4,000.

Total trip costs: $5,300, so I won't be buying anything unless I absolutely need it, will be doing any side jobs I can get, and I will be having a yard sell.

I'm pretty ticked at the raccoons around my place as they ate into some of what would have been good profits from the grape vines I have. Around here a 'picnic' sized basket of these type of grapes goes for $35, small baskets go for $5-$8, I could have easily made over $300....I think I might be making and selling some raccoon skin hats soon. Possibly some opossum hats as well.


----------



## Missy May

Wow, some great plans!! How fun. Maybe if you feel more charitable toward the raccoons - you will be rewarded!!


----------



## Horseychick87

LOL, I've been very charitable to them over the years, but they have started plundering my garden and vines. I would relocate them, but I don't have the time or the willingness to get bitten, LOL. The old guys get to stay though, I have a raccoon and a opossum that are white faced they are so old, they get a free pass. 

The young ones have become a problem not just for me, but for my neighbors as well. You can tell when they get too close to the neighbors ducks during the night because all heck breaks loose and the female duck will go bonkers defending her eggs and smaller siblings.

We didn't have the problem until my neighbor got illegal pet raccoons and then released them when they ate his house apart, now they are breeding and are not afraid of people. :/

I took my first step towards my frugal Disney Vacations, I bought a Brita water bottle (on sale for $9, regularly $14) so that I won't have to pay $4 for a bottle of water in the parks, meals will be bad enough at about $20 each no need to add an extra $20 a day for water. 0_o


----------



## BreezylBeezyl

Tip for injured horses and you don't want to spend $50 on quilted wraps:
Bust out an old quilted blanket and wash it without detergent. As long as the blanket has good substance to it (needed to support the leg sufficiently), you can cut it to create wraps for yourself. I find 1x3 squares is the same size as quilted wraps you buy in stores.

Unfortunately when you cut a blanket, one edge is open so the filler can fall out. Just take a needle and thread and stitch them together well enough so it can hold up for washing.

Takes 15 minutes max, and you've got yourself a set of frugal leg wraps!


----------



## karliejaye

WillowNightwind said:


> Tip for injured horses and you don't want to spend $50 on quilted wraps:
> Bust out an old quilted blanket and wash it without detergent. As long as the blanket has good substance to it (needed to support the leg sufficiently), you can cut it to create wraps for yourself. I find 1x3 squares is the same size as quilted wraps you buy in stores.
> 
> Unfortunately when you cut a blanket, one edge is open so the filler can fall out. Just take a needle and thread and stitch them together well enough so it can hold up for washing.
> 
> Takes 15 minutes max, and you've got yourself a set of frugal leg wraps!


 
I made tons of wraps using sheet cotton and cheese cloth. Found cheese cloth in multiple colors, so I have them all color coded since I have sizes between 10" (standing wrap on a small horse without fetlock cup) to 24" (hind end shipping wrap for a 17.2hh TB). WAY cheaper than buying them!


----------



## Saddlebag

Years ago I found a "demo" door (lightly damaged) mahogany door with no hole cut for the knob. $6. Bot folding legs for $20 and two cans of finish $5. Total cost $31 for a beautiful door. A little wood putty filled the damage which just added character. When we moved it was so easy to fold up and fit in the trailer.


----------



## Missy May

I won a back to school sweepstakes. So, I get stuff for free for DD. Big savings, there!! Unfortunately, other than the gift card, I can't remember what else I won (they didn't "say", they just wanted the address to ship it to). I will find out.


----------



## Saddlebag

I should have said for $31 we had a beautiful big kitchen table.


----------



## Missy May

I went to an estate sale recently during the final hours. I got a beautiful quilt for $16. I originally thought it was Chinese made. It is hard to inspect a large quilt w/o spreading it out somewhere. It also has one small tear. Since I believed it was Chinese made and it had a flaw, I was able to stand on my own hind legs and haggle over the price. Otherwise, I am not good at that. On closer inspection, no - it is no Chinese made. Sixteen bucks!!!


----------



## Horseychick87

Whoops Whoop, I got an $80+ Ikea coffee table for $20 off Craigslist for my BF's house! The BF went and picked it up, it was a military family selling it so that made me happy as well since they couldn't take it with them.

Now I'm going to lightly sand it and whitewash it since I'm doing a beachy/ cottage theme for the BF's house. (He asked me to decorate....the poor foolish man, he didn't know what he was getting himself into, haha. )


----------



## Saddlebag

Nothing wrong with my elderly couch and chair set and tho't I'd like a new set until I saw the Chinese crap that was being offered. Looks good but doesn't last very long. My set would cost over $3000 to replace it with the same quality. It suddenly started to look a whole lot better. The fabric hasn't one iota of wear nor are the cushions getting saggy.


----------



## Horseychick87

Saddlebag said:


> Nothing wrong with my elderly couch and chair set and tho't I'd like a new set until I saw the Chinese crap that was being offered. Looks good but doesn't last very long. My set would cost over $3000 to replace it with the same quality. It suddenly started to look a whole lot better. The fabric hasn't one iota of wear nor are the cushions getting saggy.


 Older quality made furniture is the best, it lasts forever provided it's not abused. I used to have an old and I mean old wing back chair that came from a great great grandparent. that thing was kept forever until it finally met it's end at the hands of an aunt of mine. (I was beyond ticked off.) Whenever it started looking too worn or a bit 'thin' in the cushion it would be re-stuffed and re-upholstered. It was always cheaper than trying to replace the chair itself.

I also have two pieces of furniture that came from my great grandparents. A pie cabinet that has been pressed into service as a towel cabinet in my hallway, and a huge dresser that I can fit my entire wardrobe in. They just don't make dressers with drawers as deep as these are anymore.


----------



## Saddlebag

I just spent too much time rereading all the posts and there are a lot of very good tips at different ways to reduce costs and perhaps save a little more money. Altho I don't plan meals, I like to keep a well supplied larder. Altho I'd cut the shopping down to weekly, I've been able to reduce it to every two weeks as I've become more organized. When anything is down to about 1/3 of it's original content, that's when it goes on the list. There's still enough to probably last until the next shopping trip. A hobo stove and a dead lilac bush for fuel cooks well enough during a power failure.


----------



## Missy May

Wow, they are pumping black Friday already!! It is a good time to get something IF you need it. I want, but do not need, an Echo device - but they probably won't put those in the mix.


----------



## Corporal

We were driving the ten minutes to the local grocery store, and somebody had a free, heavy wooden tv cabinet, some 6' tall, 4' wide and 2 1/2' deep, with a big open area (for the tv), and shelf above, and a two door cabinet with one extra shelf on each side. We drove back with our truck, and when we picked it up, they yelled, "thank you" from the house.
The only problem with it is that I need to rehang one of the doors. Since I put it in my barn for supplies next to the stairs, I just haven't gotten around to that door, yet.


----------



## Missy May

Good on you Corporal. It doesn't get much better than, cost: $0.0. 

In the small college town DD lives in and attends school people put furniture "out" for anyone that wants it. I mean, you could furnish a good sized home driving around for a few weeks and getting items. I think that is a super "green" thing to do.


----------



## Hadassah

Haven't read all the posts but here is something that has cut our grocery bill waaaay down: going vegetarian ( mostly vegan, we do eat local free range eggs on occasion and hunted game). I will make a big pot of soup for next to nothing that lasts a few days. Even replacing a few meals a week for meatless has a big impact on the budget.

And I'm sure mentioned but clothing shopping at consignment and goodwill stores is like a treasure hunt. One of my swimming buddies from the Y is a multimillionaire and even she does this. Hmmmm....maybe why she has money? Lol
Know your brands and skip Walmart/Target/Kolhs stuff and go for the good stuff if you can find it and it will be there. I scored a brand new $75 Banana Republic t shirt for $4 recently.


----------



## Missy May

Hmm. Idk if going vegetarian cuts the grocery bill. I suppose I could keep track and blame DH for the bill if it is not in his favor.  He is not a vegetarian. And, yes, I could get a reasonably accurate accounting b/c I do eat a lot of things he does not, and vice versa. But, really? I don't have to calculate it, I know it is pretty "even", if not - it is probably not in my favor. Another reason not to investigate.  I do eat cheese - and prefer those in the gourmet category - locally produced if available. Free range eggs, those are near double. Organic grains - not cheap either. Etc., $etc., $etc.,. 

I think anyone can cut their grocery bill if they have to. I know I did once (drastically) when I was single in an effort to pay off a vet bill - not fun. I learned a valuable lesson from it - you can cut your grocery bill to way less than half, and survive just fine.


----------



## Corporal

We are NOT vegetarians but we have a summer full of "love salad" for dinner, which is fresh vegetables from the garden, with lettuce, onions, tomatoes, radishes and anyone that wants to can add a can of tuna if they like. In the winter we have many "soup nights", with canned soup. Last Saturday, DH and I had tomato soup with crackers and cheese. All filling, healthy and inexpensive. =D


----------



## Horseychick87

I love to make big batches of food and can or freeze the extra for future meals. It saves a ton and I know what is in it.

I've been slowly getting away from anything processed at the grocery stores, but it's hard on a budget. My grocery budget for three is less than $200 a month, usually right around $160-$180, I coupon and price match whenever I can.

I tried to go vegetarian when I was younger and was met with some nasty side effects from it. I have to have meat in my diet and very little soy. 
I get free venison from my uncles who are hunters and then I can apply yearly for a fishing license and catch my own fish for less than at the grocery store. I also have a neighbor who goes fishing and if she catches too much to fit in her freezer she'll give some of it to me. Nothing beats free fish and deer.

I also have a garden that produces nearly year round so that cuts my bills a bit on tomatoes, bell peppers, cabbages and turnips. I tried carrots but they are fickle growers in FL. The okra did alright, but the ants love the stuff -_- and the squash is giving me a hard time this year, LOL.

But it is cheaper to grow my own than to buy store bought except for potatoes, store bought seem to be cheaper, and easier to get ahold of.


----------



## Missy May

Wow, if you can feed 3 on $200 horseychick - that deserves an award.  

When I think about it, I suppose I could do that. But, the way I see it is - I don't drink, smoke, gamble, or chase men.  So - I buy my "weird little stuff" as DH puts it. 

As far as processed foods go, I think oats/grains get a bad wrap b/c people think of the processed "end". Even organic whole oats and grains can be found for a pretty reasonable price - albeit more than non-organic. I don't do organic for all things, for example, bananas, no, celery - yes! I think a little common sense balances cost with "health". Even then, you have to know the definition of "organic" as it is being applied to a given food. But if you have your own producing garden...poof! You are on top of it!!


----------



## Horseychick87

I'm the same, my few hobbies that I do have are horses and books, and free horse games online so yeah, LOL.

I did one month with just $90, it was tight, but I did it. But after that the store quit price matching on certain things so I haven't been able to come in that low since then.

It's not really that hard so long as you don't have special dietary needs. I can get 3 dozen eggs from Sam's Club for about $5, milk for $2.94, and 64 oz or more of butter for $4, so I buy in bulk and save on those items since I like to bake. 

I'm planning on getting chickens and rabbits in the future so that will help reduce my bills since I have enough stuff around my place to feed them naturally and not have to buy pelleted feeds.

That's what I like about my garden, I know what is going into it and what is coming out of it. My tomatoes might not be enormous like the grocery store ones, but they cost far less to produce and a re far more healthy.

I love whole grains, oats in particular they can be very versatile.


----------



## Saddlebag

Yesterday it was macaroni salad with lots of veggies and a can of tuna. Tonight it will be pinto beans and rice for protein plus veggies. I'm a celery lover and go thro a thick bunch weekly, cooked or raw. Or a favorite night time snack is celery sticks dipped in a wee bit of ranch dressing. Carrots are good this way too. We don't need a lot of fruit and something I learned from my bro's wife was to divide a piece of fruit for however many are at the table and set it on a saucer at lunch and supper. She also fills a cup with carrot slivers. They are always eaten. Human nature, offer someone a piece of fruit - no thanks but set it cut up on a place and watch it get eaten.


----------



## Missy May

That is so true about fruit, Saddle!! I made DD fruit salads when she was little. When she was old enough to cut-up a few pieces of fruit - she'd ask me to do it. I was happy to, but at least she was honest when I asked why she didn't just make it herself, she said..."b/c it taste better if someone else makes it".


----------



## Horseychick87

I like to dip raw broccoli in ranch dressing. I can eat a whole head of broccoli that way if I'm not careful, LOL.

I love fruit but am trying to get on a 'seasonal diet' where I only eat what is in season in my area. Though I have a very soft spot for blood oranges any time of the year and golden honeydews, LOL.

I went looking through my holiday decorations and realized I am woefully devoid of any Thanksgiving décor. So I'm off to the Dollar Tree, I'm allowing myself to spend up to $10 on decorations so I'll see what I can get.


----------



## Missy May

I found this interesting. DD won't be coming home for TG. So, I decided to get her a 'pantry box' from amazon ('fill' a large box full of pantry items, flat rate ship). I compared the prime pantry prices with where I usually shop for groceries. The prices are _very_ comparable on most of the items I checked. I wouldn't have guessed that. I don't go to the grocery store very often b/c of the distance. If it were as far as it once was for me (80 miles to the closest small, overpriced grocery store) ... I'd be inclined to go with prime pantry - for sure!


----------



## Woodhaven

I was checking my Christmas decorations last week and found some light bulbs that have quit working and some of the flowers on the wreaths looking rumpled and tired so I went to the local thrift shop, found a couple of packages of replacement bulbs and some Christmas flowers to replace the ones that need it. Cost $2


----------



## ChitChatChet

Missy May said:


> I found this interesting. DD won't be coming home for TG. So, I decided to get her a 'pantry box' from amazon ('fill' a large box full of pantry items, flat rate ship). I compared the prime pantry prices with where I usually shop for groceries. The prices are _very_ comparable on most of the items I checked. I wouldn't have guessed that. I don't go to the grocery store very often b/c of the distance. If it were as far as it once was for me (80 miles to the closest small, overpriced grocery store) ... I'd be inclined to go with prime pantry - for sure!


Never heard of the Prime Pantry. Thank You!


----------



## Horseychick87

I'd heard of prime pantry but never looked into it thinking it would be too expensive. I'm going to be forced into being even more frugal this coming month or even longer as I took a cut in my income by $200 per month -_- 

Next year I think I'll just raise my own turkey, I have plenty of space for one and plenty of feed all around me. Turkey prices were crazy this year at the stores. I did however get my turkey free this year as someone gave me a gift card and I used it to buy all of my TG dinner food items.

Sorry to hear your daughter won't make it for TG Missy.


----------



## Missy May

Thanks Horseychick. She has to work.  I imagine there will be other students on campus to get together with. 

Prime doesn't have perishables, of course. But, the things that were very comparable (I checked about 10 items against a receipt) were tide, hair products (l'oreal), cereal, coffee (ground), cambells soup, Excedrin, vitamins...and can't remember the rest.  Some items have coupons. In general, prime's price was the same or 5-10% higher than what I pay. It will depend on the prices of the specific store you shop at - but if you were selective and w the coupons - I think you could come in at about the same. It has 5.99 flat rate shipping.

Forgot to point out, I have "amazon prime" membership, I don't know how it works if you don't have a membership.


----------



## Horseychick87

Ah, at least if she has other students around then she won't be alone.

I usually get food so cheaply around here it might not be worth it for me to try it. I have just a basic Amazon account since I buy stuff so infrequently.

My aunt and uncle stopped by today since they won't be here tomorrow and my aunt is a shopaholic, she always brings gifts for each holiday and care baskets for the women. I'm now fully stocked up on shampoo, conditioner and body wash, LOL.


----------



## Saddlebag

I am seeing changes in the Cdn. economy that aren't good. Thousands more laid off with the closure of a gold mine in Red Lake. This follows a company shutdown in the oil boom city of Ft. MacMurray. One can't help but wonder what's next. Pay cuts for sure and benefit plans. My shopping is so organized now, wish I'd done it years ago. The larder is well stocked and I now keep a list of needs and don't shop until it's worthwhile going. I'm down to every two or three weeks. The list is in my cell phone which is conjoined to me so there's no leaving the house with the list on the table. This way of shopping has saved probably close to $1K annually in gas savings, never mind wear and tear on the vehicle. My thinking has changed somewhat - we think nothing of putting money in the gas tank but now I prefer it in my bank account.


----------



## Horseychick87

I'm the same way saddlebag, I only shop about twice a month unless I know really good sale is coming up or I have to be out and about anyways. When I have to be out I make sure I can make a big circle and get to each place I need to on my way home without too much traffic slowing me down.

I'm looking into a cheaper cell phone plan as well, one company here is offering a $30 month plan for unlimited talk/ text/ data vs the 'normal' $60 per month for the same thing elsewhere.


----------



## Saddlebag

My cell plan is barebones, about $15. It's mainly for emergency. It's not for chatting. My friends know to not call it, but dial the house phone instead. However, I am considering dropping the land line and going with just cell as it would be cheaper than keeping two on the go. Shaw just bo't a wireless company and will become a large player in wireless industry.


----------



## Rainaisabelle

I just did my first budget with my partner and wow you never really know how much you're spending until you really look at it. We found we were spending to much on take out as I am a nursing student studying almost 50hrs a week and work 32 hours a fortnight all night shifts and he works full time all night shifts aswell! 

We've started doing loads of slow cooked meals and pasta also we have nene planning what we are eating for the week. Going back through this is a godsend.


----------



## Missy May

I saved! I think.  It snowed here a lot on the 26th. I had to make the trip to both Walmart and walgreens on the 30th. Due to the snow reducing the number of the day after Christmas shoppers, they still had loads of Christmas chocolate, cards, etc., on sale! I have never made a special trip to either store for any sale. This was just a freebie!!! Then I had to ask myself, "self, why did you buy all this chocolate?"  Which is why I am not sure I "saved".


----------



## Saddlebag

Since the larder is well stocked, I'm able to keep an eye on prices on line. Now that our Walmart has a full grocery line others are having to compete. I check my list, check the flyers. If it's on sale when I shop then I'll get it. If not, I may not buy. I shop only two stores as one is across the road from the other. No saving if one drives all over for good deals. Rain, invest in a small inexpensive dehydrator. It saves trips to the store unless your's are within walking, cycling distance.


----------



## Horseychick87

To go along with Saddlebag, you can buy a cheap electric dehydrator, or you can even make a solar dehydrator on your own. It takes longer than an electric one, but they do work.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPG6UcqGzNU

This is a good video describing how to make one.


----------



## Saddlebag

We often have too much humidity for solar dehydrators to work, either rain or threatening to rain. I've set the dehydrator outside in the sun, put it on the lowest setting and it dehydrated much faster than on a higher heat in the house. The lid has holes in it and I think the breezes passing over helped extract the moisture the fan sent upward.


----------



## Saddlebag

When I came in from doing chores, hot cabbage soup came to mind. Got the water boiling and grabbed various jars and dumped a handful of each in, a good variety. Added a frozen packet of cooked rice and kidney beans and it was done in about 10 min. And soooo good.


----------



## Hoofpic

Never eat out (dont mean take out but dining in) only if you absolutely have to.

I will get take out but never dine in so that I dont have to tip. I will never order food from any places that are overpriced. So I only get food from small mom and pop places (they usually have better food anyways), and stay far away from upscale chain restaurants.


----------



## Horseychick87

Here is an oxymoron, I'm planning a 'cheap' Disney World and Universal Studios vacation. It's still a ways off, but I've got most of it figured out. However once it's all done I'll post how much I spent and what the regular prices would have been.

I'm learning to sew so that I can make arts and crafts type stuff to sell at the flea and arts markets in town. I've got tons of fabric laying around since my Mema is a seamstress so why not de-clutter and make some money while I'm at it, LOL.


----------



## Saddlebag

Altho I've shopped many craft sales I always leave empty handed unless it's home made bread. So much of the crafty items don't sell. I used to sew some of my clothes, blouses, slacks, a jacket or two.


----------



## Horseychick87

I'm fairly lucky, lot's of people around here love homemade crafts and such. I'm not sure but I think it might be because I'm in the bible belt and the church ladies love to show off their newest finds, haha. That and lots of elderly retiree's here in FL like homemade vs made in China.

I am looking into making goats milk soaps as well, those sell quickly around here.

I'd love to do food items as I love to bake, but the permits to sell food here are outrageously expensive and you have to meet strict guidelines. My luck someone with an allergy would eat something I made and sue me for having a reaction, LOL.


----------

